# Final Fantasy XI



## Solidavius (2. März 2007)

SE veröffentlichte im November 2009 nun noch die *Final Fantasy XI: The Ultimate Collection* ("Premium Edition" in deutsch).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die US-Version ist in englisch und wird für PC&Xbox360 für 20$ verkauft (und man bezahlt ab dem 2. Monat dann auch nur 12,95$ trotz gleicher Server ^^).
http://www.finalfantasyxi.com/
Die PAL-Version ist in englisch, französisch und deutsch und kostet 20€ (und eben 12,95€ ab dem 2. Monat), ist aber bisher nur als Download verfügbar (daher noch nicht für die Xbox360 sondern nur PC).
http://www.ff11europe.com/index_de.html

Inhalt der Ultimate Collection:
- Grundspiel
- alle 4 (bisherigen) Addons
- alle 3 (bisherigen) Zusatzszenarien inkl. dem Bonus-Item wenn man alle 3 kauft

einen neuen Trailer gibt es auch dafür:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7hHZ_57yxI&fmt=18

Eben mit einem Schlag (und ziemlich günstig) die ganze FFXI Welt, wer also für die nächsten Monate/Jahre nix zu tun hat...  (wirklich alle Geschichten/Handlungsstränge/Cutscenes etc. zu erleben ist ne kleine Lebensaufgabe ^^, eigentlich fast schon schade da so die meisten FF-Fans wohl nie die Story von FFXI erleben werden obgleich sie doch in ihrer Gesamtheit jede der offline Teile in den Schatten stellt ^^ Immerhin gibt es aber ja vieles auf youtube)





Erstmal Infos über die Spielversionen, Preise, weitere Infos, Links etc:


englischer wiki-Eintrag:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XI
deutscher wiki-Eintrag (weniger ausführlich)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XI


Render-Intro (Story-Prolog):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8Upy2_aONI

The Final Fantasy XI Retrospective von gametrailers.com:
HD-Version und SD-Version
ziemlich nett gemacht von GT (wie auch die anderen Teile)

offizieller FFXI-Trailer (für die westliche Version, daher schon Aufnahmen der ersten beiden Addons, da bereits enthalten)


*Gratis 14-Tage-Download-Trial:*
http://www.gamestar.de/downloads/demo/roll...fantasy_xi.html


offizielle Trailer zu den Addons:
Rise of the Zilart Trailer
Chains of Promathia Trailer
Treasures of Aht Urhgan Trailer
(einer der) Wings of the Goddess Trailer


Fan-made-Trailer zeigen teils nettere Sachen/spätere Cutscenes (daher hier mit Spoilergefahr!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ-A2USsrV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKIb2sQBJac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5iJDB3u408
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJcjb0eh3TE


Daran erkennt man schon, durch was sich FFXI von ALLEN anderen mmorpgs am meisten abhebt - es bietet auch wirklich ein Story-Erlebnis wie ein RPG.
Die ganze Präsentation ist gerade bei den Missionen so stimmig wie bei den Offline-Teilen, dazu tragen auch die Unmengen an tollen Musikstücken bei.

Sehr schön und detailreich ist auch die Welt Vana'diel selbst:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iesY1XssACM&fmt=18
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kzrmwcSizIY&fmt=18
(was in den Videos gezeigt wird haben die wenigsten FFXI-Spieler schon selbst alles beobachtet)


mmorpg, daher kein Offline-Modus in jeglicher Form vorhanden. Benötigt also während dem spielen eine ständig aktive Internetverbindnung (Modem/ISDN geht beim PC auch, DSL wäre natürlich besser)

***** *PC-Version* (nur Windows und wohl Windows-Emulation, läuft inzwischen natürlich auch auf alten Rechnern):

Es gibt *hier* einen Benchmark zum herunterladen, mit dem man im Vorfeld die Performance für FFXI testen kann und zudem schon ein wenig das Spiel anschauen kann.

Europa/Deutschland:

Starterkit (keine Addons):
z.B. für 5€ bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-XI-Star...132&sr=1-12
Tetra Master sollte auch dabei sein. Die Spieldaten der ersten 3 Addons sind schon drauf, nur muss man die Registrierungscodes bei Bedarf (die Addos sind sehr empfehlenswert) dafür nachkaufen.
(ist also ähnlich den Promo-Disks von FFXI, die auf der GC meist verteilt werden)

Die Addons können für dieses Starterkit online über das Spiel (bzw. die Plattform PlayOnline von SE über die man das Spiel immer startet) freigeschaltet werden:
1. Addon: Rise of the Zilart für 9,99€
2. Addon: Chains of Promathia für 9,99€
3. Addon: Treasures of Aht Urhgan für 14,99€

Das 4. und neueste Addon muss als Disk gekauft werden (siehe weiter unten), weil die Spieldaten noch nicht beim Starterkit dabei ist.


für 10€ gibt es z.B. bei amazon aber schon die Vana'diel Collection mit den ersten beiden Addons:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Orig...6132&sr=1-1

Das 3. Addon braucht man bei dieser Version als Disk-Version, scheinbar aber nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen. So sieht es aus:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-Online-...6132&sr=1-8


für z.B. 29€ gibt es bei amazon die FFXI 2007 Version
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-2007...557&sr=1-26
Da ist das deutsche Sprachpaket schon von Beginn an drauf (sonst beim Online-Updater) sowies die ersten drei Addons. 


Das neueste 4. Addon Wing of the Goddess / Flügel der Göttin gibt es für alle PC-Versionen nur zusätzlich als Diskversion für z.B. 25€ bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Fl%C...6132&sr=1-2


(jeweils immer alles auf einer DVD)


_Bei allen Hauptspiel-Versionen:
- Kostenlose Probezeit für die ersten 30 Tage
(trotzdem muss man beim Spielstart eine gültige Zahlungsweise angeben)
- FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95€ pro Monat (die Addons kosten pro Monat nichts dazu)
- Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00€ pro Monat 
(man braucht aber keinen, da man in FFXI die Jobklassen jederzeit wechseln kann und wird. Man kann die Quests anderer Nationen machen usw. Weitere Charaktere werden eher als Basar und für mehr Itemplätze genutzt)
- Tetra Master: 1,00€ pro Monat (optional, braucht man für FFXI in keinster Weise)
(ist das von FF9 bekannte Kartenspiel, kann online gegen andere gespielt werden und auch hier gibt es eine 30 Tage Probezeit, unabhängig von FFXI. Ist nur bei der PC Version dabei/verfügbar)
- Sprachen: deutsch, englisch, französisch
- Bezahlung über (Prepaid-)Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug (nur mit deutschem Konto)
- kann ohne eingelegte Disk gespielt werden, das Spiel wird komplett auf die Festplatte gespeichert (inkl. allen Addons: fast 9GB, man stelle sich nun den vorhandenen Content vor, da dieses über 5 Jahre alte Spiel ja nicht durch high-Res Texturen etc. diesen Platz benötigt ^^)
- Man kann auch mit einem Gamepad spielen (eigentlich ist das Menü auch eher darauf ausgelegt), auch Rumble gibt es._


Man kann auch die US-PC-Version von FFXI kaufen (alle auf der Welt spielen auf den gleichen Servern), Unterschiede:
- nur englisch als Sprache
- nur (Prepaid-)Kredikarte, dafür werden die Preise in $ abgezogen:
FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95$ pro Monat (also im Moment ca. 8,60€)
Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00$ pro Monat (also im Moment ca. 0,70€) 
Die Spielversionen gibt es dann entweder etwas teurer (Importshops) oder etwas billiger (Selbstimport aus US/Kanada-Shops) als die deutsche.
Wichtig ist nur, dass man nicht mischen darf (also Hauptspiel US + Addon deutsch).
- es gibt zusätzlich einen 30-Tage Gästepass für einen weiteren Spieler (der sich zudem über einen Code eine Download-Trial herunterlade kann, zum weiterspielen braucht man aber eine eigene Vollversion. Eine Download-Trial für jeden gibt es ansonsten leider nicht von FFXI)



***** *Xbox360-Version* (benötigt zwingend die Festplatte, dafür kann man auch ohne Xbox Live Gold Account spielen):

für z.B. 29€ gibt es bei amazon die FFXI 2007 Version
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-2007...6132&sr=1-3
Da sind die ersten drei Addons schon enthalten (wie auch schon bei der Vorgängerversion 2006, Unterschied ist jetzt nur die bereits von Anfang an wahlweise verfügbare deutsche Sprache, die ansonsten per Update käme).

Das 4. und neueste Addon gibt es für z.B. 30€ bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Fl%C...6132&sr=1-5

(jeweils immer alles auf einer DVD)


_Bei allen Hauptspiel-Versionen:
- Kostenlose Probezeit für die ersten 30 Tage
(trotzdem muss man beim Spielstart eine gültige Zahlungsweise angeben)
- FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95€ pro Monat (die Addons kosten pro Monat nichts dazu)
- Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00€ pro Monat 
(man braucht aber keinen, da man in FFXI die Jobklassen jederzeit wechseln kann und wird. Man kann die Quests anderer Nationen machen usw. Weitere Charaktere werden eher als Basar und für mehr Itemplätze genutzt)
- Tetra Master gibt es auf der 360 nicht.
- Sprachen: deutsch, englisch, französisch
- Bezahlung über (Prepaid-)Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug (nur mit deutschem Konto). Mit Xbox Live Points kann man es nicht bezahlen.
- die DVD muss (imo) eingelegt sein
- im Spiel braucht man eine USB-Tastatur zum Chatten (außer man unterhält sich über Xbox-Live mit anderen 360-Spielern über das Headset)_


Die 360-US-Version von FFXI ist nicht region-free, man bräuchte daher eine US-360-Konsole wenn man mit der US-Version spielen wollte.



***** *PS2-Version* :
Die Festplatte und das Spiel kamen nie in Europa für die PS2 heraus.
Daher bräuchte man eine (nicht-umgebaute) US-PS2 (nicht die Slim) und die PS2-Festplatte um dann die US-Versionen auf der PS2 spielen zu können. Grafisch/Performencemäßig ist es sowieso die schlechteste Version. Grafisch ist imo die 360-Version noch einen Tick besser als die PC-Version und hat zudem 5.1 Sound



Sollte man später irgendwann mal den Server wechseln wollen (normalerweise nicht nötig) und seinen Charakter (oder mehrere) mitnehmen, kostet so ein Welten-Transfer 20€ bzw. 25$ (dafür kann man z.B. auch mehrere Charaktere auf mehrere Server verteilen usw.).


Ganz nett:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11newplayer/index.html?lang=de
Das ist ein Video-Tutorial von Square-Enix, witzig angehauchte Spielszenen, hauptsächlich gedacht für Neueinsteiger.
(wohl als Ausgleich dafür, dass man erstmal ziemlich unbeholfen in FFXI startet ^^)



zu guter letzt gibt es noch einen Live-Videostream aus FFXI (vermutlich vom Testserver): http://www.playonline.com/ff11de/download/wind/index.html
Dieser wechselt durch ein paar Gebiete, spielt die Musik davon ab etc.




Originalzitat dieses Postings (gilt jetzt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
_Würde gerne mal wissen, wieso es auf dieser Seite - "Das Portal für Onlinespiele" - nicht eine (!) News oder was auch immer zu FFXI gibt? :-o
Selbst das "kleine" City of Heroes/Villains kam in diesem 2006 Rückblick vor. 

Nach WoW und Lineage II(I) ist FFXI schließlich das drittgrößte kommerzielle mmorpg weltweit.

Bei Lineage kann ich es ja noch bedingt nachvollziehen, da dieses hauptsächlich in Asien seinen Markt hat, bei FFXI ist dies aber nicht so, das Erscheinen des Xbox 360-Clients letztes Jahr lies gerade in Europa die Spieleranzahl wachsen, die USA sind, auch durch die PS2-Version, sowieso am meisten vertreten.


mfg_


----------



## glacios (2. März 2007)

ich weiß nicht ich kenn mich mit dieser serie nicht so aus, aber liegt es nicht daran, dass FFXI kein richtges mmog ist? zumindest dachte ich, dass es eher aufs solo spielen ausgelegt ist und die online-funktion nebensache ist, aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

ps.: gibts FFXI eigentlich auch für den pc, weil ich kenn es nur von der ps2?


----------



## ToKaPo (2. März 2007)

Es gab hier letztens ne News zum kostenlosen Sprachupdate des Spiels. Also stimmt Deine Aussage nicht so ganz... ^^


----------



## Solidavius (2. März 2007)

ToKaPo schrieb:


> Es gab hier letztens ne News zum kostenlosen Sprachupdate des Spiels. Also stimmt Deine Aussage nicht so ganz... ^^




ja? kannst du die verlinken, finde im ganzen Archiv keine News.



@glacios: FFXI ist der Onlineableger der FF-Serie, ein reines mmorpg
erschien vor ca. 4/5 Jahren.
Das letzte Solo-FF für PC erschien mit Teil 8 (inzwischen sind wir bei Teil 12 bzw. 13), 
FFXI gibt es allerdings für PS2 (nicht in Europa mangels Festplatte), PC und XBox 360 (alle und von überall auf den gleichen Servern)


----------



## ToKaPo (3. März 2007)

Solidavius schrieb:


> ja? kannst du die verlinken, finde im ganzen Archiv keine News.
> @glacios: FFXI ist der Onlineableger der FF-Serie, ein reines mmorpg
> erschien vor ca. 4/5 Jahren.
> Das letzte Solo-FF für PC erschien mit Teil 8 (inzwischen sind wir bei Teil 12 bzw. 13),
> FFXI gibt es allerdings für PS2 (nicht in Europa mangels Festplatte), PC und XBox 360 (alle und von überall auf den gleichen Servern)




kein wunder das du keine findest, das archiv scheint auch buggy zu sein. bei mir werden zu jedem monat die news von februar aufgelistet... sonst hätte ich bereits einen link gepostet... ^^


----------



## Anokhi (30. März 2007)

ist das nicht voll alt und hä


----------



## Cilméron (30. März 2007)

yeah seriously.. avoid that game.. it's evil..


----------



## Solidavius (2. April 2007)

Anokhi schrieb:


> ist das nicht voll alt und hä



Naja, 2 Jahre älter als WoW 



Kopier einfach mal die Info rüber, in den news hier findet man es ja nicht :>

Neben der Version für die 360 ist kürzlich auch eine neue PC Version in Deutschland - mit allen Addons, Patches (Stand März07) und mit dem deutschen Sprackpaket auf der DVD - erschienen.

http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-2007...6795&sr=8-2
allerdings mit 30€ noch ein gutes Stück teurer als die alte Version.



> Die FINAL FANTASY®XI – DEUTSCHE AUSGABE 2007 beinhaltet das ursprüngliche FINAL FANTASY XI-Spiel sowie die drei zusätzlichen Erweiterungspakete Rise of the Zilart™, Chains of Promathia™ und die letzte Spielerweiterung Treasures of Aht Urhgan™.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XI ist das erste MMORPG, das gleichzeitige Aktion und Interaktion zwischen einer großen Anzahl von Spielern auf drei verschiedenen Plattformen zulässt und es somit Spielern erlaubt, Ihre Kräfte auf Windows®, PlayStation®2 (in den USA und Japan) und auf der Xbox 360™ zu vereinen.
> 
> ...



Was die deutsche Sprachversion angeht: Es wurde alles recht liebevoll übersetzt, allerdings auch Item-Namen! Viele bleiben daher bei der englischen Version (man kann einfach umstellen) da vieles doch recht seltsam klingt (z.B. Wasserschleier statt Aquaveil). Es kommen sich aber keine Sprachversionen in die Quere, da auch Französisch und Deutsch nun einen Auto-Übersetzer haben, mit dem ein Spielbegriff oder vorgefertigter Satz bei jedem in seiner eigenen Sprache dargestellt wird.


Desweiteren macht SE inzwischen vor allem in Europa echt auf Einsteiger-Freundlichkeit  Oo
Hier gibt es nun In-Game-Videos, die das Spiel erklären sollen (zumindest wirklich die Grundbegriffe), sind sogar mit der deutschen Version aufgenommen wurden.
http://www.playonline.com/ff11newplayer/index.html?lang=de
ist vielleicht interessant für Nicht-Besitzer, da es ja keine downloadbare Demo oder dergleichen gibt.
Ist aber stellenweise fast schon zu putzig gemacht, liegt aber am Taru als Rasse und Windurst als Stadt ^^
Steuerung bei der Tastatur ist etwas "falsch" dargestellt, ich mach das ganz normal über WSAD und Maus.


Chocobo-Rennen-Update ist übrigens am 28. März erschienen, erstmal kann man nur (indirekt, man steuert nicht selbst) gegen NPCs antreten, ist aber nett gemacht.


----------



## Solidavius (12. Mai 2007)

Auf der SE-Party wurde zum 5. Jahrestag von FFXI nun das 4. Addon enthüllt!

Hier der Trailer:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/altana/index.html

In der ersten Hälfte wird gezeigt was es bisher in FFXI so gibt, dann kommen ein paar Gebiete (scheinbar im Zustand vor dem Crystal-War) aus dem neuen Addon.


----------



## Solidavius (5. September 2007)

FF Retrospective Teil 8 (HD-Version) handelt von Final Fantasy XI
SD-Version
Laufzeit: 16:00

Dieser Bericht gibt das Spiel ziemlich gut wieder.

Jetzt kann auch jeder sehen warum FFXI in Sachen mmo<RPG> z.B. mit WoW den Boden aufwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, hier übrigens mein Red Mage in der Artifact Armor:
http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0248li3.jpg
toll, jetzt weiß jeder dank dem Video was damit gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und für FF-Fans allgemein: die anderen Teile dieser FF-Retrospektive befassen sich mit den normalen Offline-Teilen und sind wirklich sehenswert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

FALSCH

WoW = platz 1
Silkroad online = platz 2
Lineage = platz 3
Diablo 2 = platz 4
Everkwest oda wie das heisst ^^ is 5 mehr weiss ich ned.

ff11 is mega unbeliebt habs selber au ma gamed genau nach 30 minuten wirst süchtig und nach einer woche hausts in müll

btw. das meistgespielte spiel war vor 1 monat noch guild wars.


----------



## Solidavius (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> FALSCH
> 
> WoW = platz 1
> Silkroad online = platz 2
> ...



o...k...  Diablo 2 und GW sind schon mal keine mmorpgs...

und bevor hier mit "FALSCH" rumgetönt wird:
http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart7.html
dann verstehst du vielleicht auch die Aufzählung im Startpost.
(Das Spiel heißt übrigens Everquest...)


Was deinen Spieleindruck angeht, nach einer Woche hat man fast keinen anderen als nach 30min. Erst mit der Zeit lernt man das Spiel so richtig schätzen.
Schau einfach mal das oben verlinkte Video an, das gibt immerhin einen Einblick in den Spielverlauf.


----------



## Solidavius (6. September 2007)

omg.. du... bist nicht wirklich so ...speziell... oder?


Weißt du, ich versuche hier wenigstens noch ernsthaft zu argumentieren und informieren, mit Quellen und Infos usw.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2007)

Habe mal das Epzkor-Häufchen beseitigt.


----------



## Solidavius (22. September 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Habe mal das Epzkor-Häufchen beseitigt.


lol, thx ^^




Nachträglich (siehe weiter oben) noch zum neuen (4.) Addon "Wings of The Goddess":
Wörtlich übersetzt heißt übrigens der japanische Titel "Divine Soldiers of Altana", daher ist Altana mit der Göttin gemeint (Schöpferin der FFXI-Welt Vana'diel an sich etc.).

Einen weiteren Trailer gab es auf der E3 2007.
Zur E3 führte auch FFXIclopedia eine Interview mit den Verantwortlichen.
Auch gab es auf der E3 Screenshots und weitere Infos.




Auf der *TGS 2007* wurde nun ein dritter Trailer vorgestellt, der endlich etwas mehr auf die Inhalte, Story usw. eingeht.
Anschauen kann man ihn sich auf der
offiziellen Addon-Seite.

bzw. hier Direktlink zur asx-Streamdatei der HD-Version.


Wie inzwischen immer, gibt es das ganze auch auf deutsch - für die wirklich auch im Spiel auf deutsch umgestellt haben ^^


Es wird auf der Webseite und dem Trailer auch die erste der neuen Klassen vorgestellt: zu den 18 bisherigen Jobs gesellt sich nun "Dancer". Wie alle Jobs stammt auch dieser aus einem der FF-Spiele (als eigene Klasse zuerst in FF5, entwickelte sich aus dem Barden heraus).


Einen Haufen neuer Screenshots gibt es auch.
U.a. zu sehen sind auch komplett neue Gebiete.
Scheinbar wird wohl Atomos (den meisten wohl als Beschwörung aus FF9 bekannt) hierbei als Tor fungieren.




Das Addon wird am 20.11.07 in den USA für Windows, Xbox360 und PS2 für jeweils 30$ erscheinen.
Europa (30&#8364 und Japan (und wohl auch der Rest der Welt) folgen am 22.11.07 - an dem Tag wird auch erst das Addon freigeschaltet.

In Europa gibt es (mangels Festplatte) wie immer keine PS2-Version und in Japan (erstmal?) keine PC-Version.


In den USA kommt zur gleichen Zeit wieder eine neue Vana'diel Collection (Version 2008) mit allen Addons heraus (PC-Version später?).


Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## ei8th (23. September 2007)

Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen FFXI gekauft. Nachdem ich dann ungefaehr zwei Stunden gebraucht hab um rauszufinden wie ich meinen Account aktiviere (und ich bin beileibe nicht Account oder MMO unerfahren) war mir die Lust schon fast vergangen.
Dann hab ich keine Option gefunden die Grafikaufloesung zu ändern und hab mich so in 640x480 durch die ersten fuenf Minuten gequaelt und habs seitdem nicht mehr angefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal wieder tun. Falls mein Freimonat noch läuft...


----------



## Solidavius (24. September 2007)

> Dann hab ich keine Option gefunden die Grafikaufloesung zu ändern und hab mich so in 640x480 durch die ersten fuenf Minuten gequaelt und habs seitdem nicht mehr angefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auflösung und ähnliche Einstellungen stellt man außerhalb des Spiels durch das Config-Programm ein (FFXI-Config, ne eigene exe; wird beim Installieren auch in den Startmenü Ordner gepackt).


----------



## cuddles 123 (24. September 2007)

ei8th schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen FFXI gekauft. Nachdem ich dann ungefaehr zwei Stunden gebraucht hab um rauszufinden wie ich meinen Account aktiviere (und ich bin beileibe nicht Account oder MMO unerfahren) war mir die Lust schon fast vergangen.
> Dann hab ich keine Option gefunden die Grafikaufloesung zu ändern und hab mich so in 640x480 durch die ersten fuenf Minuten gequaelt und habs seitdem nicht mehr angefasst
> 
> 
> ...



Also um es mal vorneweg zu sagen, zugegeben der einstieg in FFXI wird einem wirklich nicht leicht gemacht aber ich behaupte mal wenn man dran bleibt erlebt man das zur zeit beste mmoRPG auf dem Markt. Nun zu deinen Fragen wenn es denn welche sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Auflösung kann man nicht im Spiel umstellen such einfach mal in Programme>>> Play Online >>> Final Fantasy XI nach einer Config Datei da kannst du alles nach belieben einstellen. Für weitere Anfängerfragen ist vieleicht die Einsteigerhilfe von den Moogleschubsers gut: Klick oder der Offizielle Neueinsteiger Guide von Square Enix: Klick(frag mich warum die den so Verstecken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Zum abschluss wollte ich noch sagen wenn ihr anfangt sucht euch ne Linkshell (So werden die Gilden in FFXI genannt) und löchert die mir euren fragen wie ihr nur könnt denn die FFXI Community ist wirklich eine der besten aller MMORPGs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (5. November 2007)

Nach dem Dancer wurde nun ein weiterer neuer Job des 4. Addons vorgestellt:
Der Scholar bzw. Gelehrter wie er auf deutsch gestellt heißen wird.
Hintergründe kann man sich hier durchlesen.

in ihrer AF-Ausrüstung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind die genauen Funktionen des Scholar-Jobs noch unklar, ähnlich wie der Redmage soll er Weiß- und Schwarzmagie anwenden können, nur funktioniert es anders (Schwerpunktlegung? andere Sprüche?). Scheinbar soll er auch das Wetter bzw. dessen Einfluss ändern können. Auch soll er als idealer Sub-Job für alle Magie-Jobs fungieren. Bin gespannt ob noch ein 3. Job vorgestellt wird, eine weitere Tank- oder Mainheal-Klasse wär toll.

Zum Dancer gibt es hier Hintergrundinfos. (Übrigens der Text ist zwar übersetzt, aber die Namen der Tänze/Sprüche tragen auch auf englisch wirklich die deutschen Namen Totentanz etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie habe ich keine Lust, meinen männlichen Charakter in diese Ausrüstung (AF, für bzw. je nach Job ab lv50-60) zu stecken *g* Aber ich bin sehr auf die ersten tanzenden Galkas gespannt :-D

weitere neue Infos sind:
- Man kann sich nun gegenseitig in den Wohnungen (jeder Charakter kann sich in FFXI ein Zimmer einrichten bzw. dort Gärtnern etc.) besuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toll, jetzt muss ich aufräumen, da steht noch der Weihnachtsbaum vom letzten Jahr ^^
- Atomos (siehe FF9) fungiert als Tor(e) zur Vergangenheit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- In der Vergangenheit nimmt man am Crystal-War teil (schließt dann quasi den Kreis zum FFXI-Intro, in dem es um den ging) und zwar in einer neuen Form von Kampf/Schlachtfeld, der Campaign.
- Gobbiebag Inventar wird auf 70 Slots erhöht.
- der andere vorgestellte Job Dancer verwendet TP und ist daher ein Frontkämpfer-Support-Mix.


Eine paar Schlachten des Crystal-War werden hier geschichtlich behandelt. Wie immer bei diesen Geschichten kann man daran in etwa den Rahmen des neuen Campaign-Modus ablesen.


So sieht übrigens das neue Addon aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (24. November 2007)

hmpf, jetzt ist das 4. Addon da und ich würd aber gern noch die Story des 3. Addons machen  ^^

Diesem Zusammenschnitt nach zu urteilen käme da nämlich noch einiges auf mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKIb2sQBJac


----------



## Solidavius (29. Januar 2008)

den hätte ich gerne lieber wieder wie in FF8 auf der eigenen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virikas (30. Januar 2008)

Hach ja, das gute alte FFXI. Im Gegensatz zu WoW habe ich es hier immer noch nicht übers Herz gebracht einen Ausverkauf auf meinen Chars zu machen und das Spiel endgültig zu den Akten zu legen. 

Immerhin habe ich 2 1/2 Jahre gespielt und würde es wohl auch heute noch spielen, wenn nicht ein Tatbestand bestanden hätte. Ich habe damals mit der US-Version angefangen zu spielen direkt als diese veröffentlicht wurde. Eine deutsche Version stand damals noch in den Sternen. Aufgrund nicht getrennter Server hatte ich somit nur immer das Problem ausreichend Spieler in meiner Zeitzone zu finden und da FFXI beim Leveln doch sehr gruppenlastig ist (zu meiner Zeit zumindest) war es somit einfach eine Qual zu leveln. Als meine Freundin dann mit WoW angefangen hat bin ich umgestiegen. Mein Char existiert allerdings heute noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammen mit der Zeitzonen Problematik hat mich noch etwas die in meinen Augen etwas umständliche Bedienung gestört, aber die war halt primär auf Konsolen-Bedienung gezimmert und nur sekundär auf PC. Hat man leider auch gemerkt. 

Allerdings hat FFXI doch auch einige ganz klare Pluspunkte weshalb ich auch heute noch mit einer Träne in den Augen an damals zurückdenke.

- eine durchgehende Story im Hintergrund
- sehr vielfältige und wirklich unterschiedliche Klassen
- Job/Subjob System fand ich genial
- Rassenunterschiede spielen wirklich eine Rolle
- Das Crafting System ist immer noch mit was vom Besten was ich kenne, schlägt WoW um Welten
- Rüstungsdesign finde ich immer noch sehr schick, bis auf einen Teil der "Unterhosen"-Rüstungen, und besonders Galkas in denselben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Atmosphärisch in meinen Augen sehr stimmiger und dicht

Vor einem Jahr hatte ich nochmals kurz angefangen und es scheint sich ja tatsächlich auch in Bezug auf Einsteigerfreundlichkeit einiges getan zu haben. Ringe etc. die die erhaltene XP steigern, gerade für Leute die nicht lange am Stück spielen können sehr praktisch. Überarbeitung des Port-Systems usw. 

Seufz... aber Square will ja wohl noch ein neues Onlinespiel rausbringen mehr auf den europäischen Markt zurecht gezimmert. Vielleicht wird das dann wieder was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narecien (30. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe immernoch auf ein wiedersehen mit FF VII dem besten Teil der Serie. Ein MMO in der Welt und ich währe auf jeden Fall süchtig. Was die Bedienung angeht, schon mal drüber nachgedacht dir nenn Pad für den PC zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein Bruder kann das von seiner PS 3 an seinem Schlepptop benutzen. Ansonsten mal schauen wie sehr mich EQII fesselt vielleicht schau ich mir dann in nem Monat mal FF an. Gibts da mittlerweile eigentlich auch nenn Kommplettpaket wie für EQ II, DAoC bzw SWG?

Gruß


----------



## sTereoType (30. Januar 2008)

Narecien schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immernoch auf ein wiedersehen mit FF VII dem besten Teil der Serie. Ein MMO in der Welt und ich währe auf jeden Fall süchtig.
> 
> Gruß



das hät ich auch gern aber leider aufgrund der story extrem unwahrscheinlich. immerhin ist ja das ende der welt schon klar *seufz* und ohne aeris will ich sowieso nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narecien (30. Januar 2008)

Ende der Welt?? LOOOOOOOOOOL hast du denn das Spiel durch bzw den Film gesehen? Selbst wenn man die Hauptstory mal außer acht lässt gibts da genügend Dinge mit denen man da die Spieler beschäftigen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW zwischen Endesquenz Spiel und Film liegen schlappe 499 Jahre da ist noch seeeeehr viel Luft für weitere Abenteuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (31. Januar 2008)

Hi, 
ich spiele immer noch FFXI, musste leider eine kleine Zwangspause mache aus Finanziellen gründen. Dies ist aber nicht euer Problem.

Ich möchte euch ein kurzen Einblick geben wie es in FFXI aussieht und gebe euch auch links.

Als erstes die Klassen (im Spiel nennt man die Jobs).
Für Neulinge sind am Anfang nur 6 Jobs freigeschaltet, ab Level 30 könnt ihr 14 weitere Jobs freischalten (wenn ihr alle Addons besitzt!)

Die Standard Jobs sind

Krieger, Mönch, Dieb, Weißmagier, Schwarzmagier und Rotmagier.

Krieger (WAR): Krieger ist in Final Fantasy XI eine Damage Dealer Klasse, man kann sagen er kann fast alle Waffen gleich gut tragen. Den höchsten Skill hat er allerdings „Groß Äxte“ und „Äxte“ (Einhand). Am Anfang (1-20) wird der Krieger noch als Tank gerngesehen ins Level-Gruppen, da er ab Level 5 Provozieren bekommt. Der Krieger trägt mehr so ne Platten Rüsstung. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EmxPX2Fxtw

Mönch (MNK): Mönch ebenfalls eine Damage Dealer Klasse. Er zeichnet sich durch seine Martial Arts Kampfkunst aus. Als Waffe hat er nur seine Fäuste (Faustwaffen). Mönche haben die höchste HP im Spiel. Es ist ein Segen und Fluch zugleich, da er einst gut schaden aushält allerdings auch viel abbekommt sollte er mal die Aufmerksamkeit eines Monsters bekommen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_RxDwQYh8k

Dieb (THF): Diebe können ab Level 5 Klauen, allerdings nur an Beastsmens (Humanoidische Monsters). Diebe haben ein hoches Schadespotenzial ab Level 15 bekommt er „Schleich Attacke“ das 300% Schaden von Normalen Schlag anrichtet. Wenn er Level 30 erreicht hat kann er dann „Trick Attacke“, es leitet nur die Agro auf ein anderen Spieler um. Zu letzt ist er auch ein sehr beliebter Puller der Gruppe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5sPVypV5OU

Weißmagier (WHM): Weißmagier können nur buffen und heilen im Spiel. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen! Ach nur verarscht! Selbst verständlich ist ihre Hauptaufgabe buffen und heilen, aber sie können noch teleportieren. Bis zu 6 verschiedenen Orten. Es ist sogar eine gute Einnahmequelle, man kann in FFXI Geld für teleportieren verlangen. Zu erwähnen sei noch das Weißmagier Unsichtbar, Schleichen zaubern kann. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMgZ_zwAKrQ

Schwarzmagier (BLM): Schwarzmagier teilen sehr hochen Burst Schaden aus, neben den hochen schaden kann der Magier auch AOE DMG Spells zaubern. Er beherrscht auch ein paar DoTs wie Gift, Ertrinken, Brennen,... 
Aber Schwarzmagier sind für Crowd Control wichtig da er sleepen kann. Last but not least, er kann zu sein Heimatpunkt Warpen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjO7jMCFn0U

Rotmagier (RDM): Rotmagier sind die Allrounder im Spiel. Er ist spezialisiert den Gegner mit Zaubersprüchen zu schwächen. Da er auch heilen kann und Mana-erfrischen kann ist er im High-Level Bereich eine sehr beliebte Klasse. Unter anderem kann er HP <-> MP tauschen, sprich ihn geht nie die Mana aus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWyn3_4gVkw

Jetzt kommen wir zu den Jobs die man ab Level 30 durch einer Quest Freischalten kann.

Extra Jobs: 

Paladin, Dunkel Ritter, Beastmaster, Barde, Ranger, Samurai, Ninja, Dragoon, Beschwörer, Blaumagier, Freibeuter, Puppenmeister, Tänzer, Gelehrter.

Paladin (PLD): Er ist der Tank. Mehr ist dazu wirklich nicht zu sagen, bis auf das er sich bischen selber heilen kann. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRNHhWa35NE

Dunkel Ritter (DRK): Dunkel Ritter sind Damage Dealer. Dunkel Ritter tragen meistens  Sensen oder Groß-Schwerter. Er kann Tier 1 und 2 Elementar Spells zaubern. Seine Aufgabe ist es einfach nur Schaden rausprügeln wie es nur geht.

Beastmaster (BST): Er kann Wildtiere zähmen für ne gewisse Zeit. Sein Alltag sieht so aus, er Levelt 1-75 alleine. Warum?! Weil er es kann! Also vor ca 1 Jahr war das so das seine Pets EXP gefressen hat, weil der pet wie ein weiteres Gruppen Mitglied zählte. Ist aller dring nicht mehr so, aber es hat sich ebbend in den Köpfen festgebrannt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6QKMGCDxI4

Barde (BRD): Barde ist der Buffbot der Gruppe. Er singt Lieder um die Gruppe zu verstärken und um  die Gegner zu schwächen. Er max 2 Buffs oben haben und die Lieder sind Generell AoE Buffs, dass heißt er kann wenn er weit genug von den Magiern weg ist kann er Melee spezielle Buff wirken und genauso auch umgekehrt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUsPVgUa_8

Jäger (RNG): Jäger sind Puller und Damage Dealer. Durch seine Bogen oder Ambrust auf Distanz sind sehr starke und effektive Waffen. Durch seine Fähigkeiten kann er in kurzer Zeit viel Schaden austeilen. Es ist ein sehr teurer Job weil die Pfeile herstellen (lassen) muss. Je nach Pfeilart kostet es verdammt viel Gil!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er2fwxX5hVo

Samurai (SAM): Samurais kann am schnellsten TP (Technik Punkte benötigt man für Waffenfertigkeiten) aufbauen als alle anderen Jobs, darum gehört dieser Job zu den Top Damage Dealern. Weil er Pfeil und Bogen tragen kann nimmt man ihn auch gerne als Puller.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwXblCPOMAE

Ninja (NIN): Ninja beherrschen die Legendäre Ninjustsu-Kunst. Ninjutsus verbrauchen Ninja-tools, dass heißt er ist auch ein sehr kosten intensiver Job. Einer der Ninjutsus ist sehr beliebt in Gruppen-Leveln „Utsusemi“. Utsusemi erzeugt Schatten die der Gegner zuerst angreifen muss bevor er den Ninja selber angreifen kann. Darum ist er ein sehr beliebt als Tank. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnBAi6pk7X4

Dragoon (DRG): Ein Dragoon hat ein klein Wyvern als Freund, der in ihn in jeder hinsicht hilft. Er ist ein Springender Damage Dealer, dass heißt er beherrscht Sprünge mit den er Schaden wirk und welche die ihn sein Hate reseten. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRbu71Feik8

Beschwörer (SMN): Beschwörer kann Avatare (Ifrit, Shiva) rufen die gegen die Monsters auch gut schaden wirken, aber auch  die Gruppe buffen können.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXte5t22dCg

Blaumagier (BLU): Blaumagier lernen ihre Zaubersprüche durch Beobachtung der Monster TP attacken, dass heißt er kann so bald er eine dieser Attacken gelernt hat dann beliebig oft benutzen bis die Mana leer ist. Die Zaubersprüche sind Schaden, Heal und Buffs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbA4bonh-Vk

Freibeuter (COR): Freibeuter sind Buffbots die ein bisschen Schaden wirken. Das buffen sieht so aus, das er ein Würfel raus packt und würfelt, je höher der wurft ist desto stärker ist der buff. Es kann beliebig oft gewürfelt werden allerdings darf es nicht über 11 betragen. Dieser Job ist relativ beliebt in Gruppen, aber kaum einer spielt ihn aufgrund hoher Munition kosten.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ekDUC6ekdk

Puppenmeister (PUP): Puppenmeister besitzen eine Puppe die sie jederzeit in Magier, Jäger oder Paladin Puppen umbauen kann. Der Puppenmeister selber ist relativ schwach da er keine Spezialisierung hat. Deshalb hat er ein schlechten Ruf, weil viele auf den Schaden des Puppenmeisters achten als der von dem Puppenmeister und der Puppe zusammen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9GdogwxZAc

Tänzer (DNC): Tänzer sind Frontline buff Heiler, dass heißt wären der Tänzer an der Front gegen ein Monster kämpft kann auf kosten der TP Mitglieder heilen.  Im low Level kann er allerdings auch gut Tanken.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78yRPkNvl6g

Gelehrter (SCH): Gelehrter sind eine Mischung aus Weißmagier und Schwarzmagier. Zudem beherrscht er auch das Wetter, er kann das Wetter für ein kleinen Radius ändern.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfLGONZJ9CA

Das waren auch schon die Klassen in FFXI.

High end Madley im Pve Bereich 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu7pZLCYx0o

Für PVP ist die Spiel Mechanik nicht gemacht, aber vorhanden. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JuEDNlMdWM


----------



## sTereoType (31. Januar 2008)

Narecien schrieb:


> Ende der Welt?? LOOOOOOOOOOL hast du denn das Spiel durch bzw den Film gesehen? Selbst wenn man die Hauptstory mal außer acht lässt gibts da genügend Dinge mit denen man da die Spieler beschäftigen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mag schon sein das 500 jahre lange sind , aber du hast doch midgard auch gesehen. alles überwuchert , ergo ist dort schon länger alles zu ende. zumal hat meteor den planeten auch irreparabel beschädigt.das leben nach dem mako wird im film auch behandelt also bleibt net mehr viel story. was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte wär das saphir(?) weapon nochmal stärker und und gefährlicher wiederkehrt , da man ja aus der einen szene nicht wirklich schließen kann obs komplett putt ist.

p.s ich hab spiel durch und film gesehn plus ergänzendes bonusmaterial (crisis core hab ich leider nur angezockt) und glaub before crysis ist für pal noch net draußen.
in japan gabs noch ne art handy game mit  wo man den shinra leuten zocken konnte , welches am anfang auch eine art mmorpg werden sollte, wurde aber am ende duch nur ein offline rpg das man "aufpatchen " konnte


----------



## Narecien (31. Januar 2008)

Joa aber nur weil Midgard überwuchert ist heißt das nicht das da alles Tot ist. Kuck dir mal die Burgen von heute an die sind auch überwuchert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ne mal im Ernst es gibt wirklich noch genug Material wenn man will.

Gruß


----------



## Exeone (31. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mir die ami version von FF  für PS2 Besorge könnte ich die dann bei meiner PS" zocken da ich ne festplatte selbst eingebaut habe


----------



## Bttrfly (31. Januar 2008)

LoLFFXI,

ich habs selbst 3 jahre lang gespielt...
Um in dem Game irgendwie "erfolgreich" zu sein brauchst du ne tägliche Playtime von 5 Std. da du nichts alleine machen kannst. Und wenn du dann endlich 75 erreicht hast gehts dann los mit Highlvl Events und Raids... und wenn man dann 300 leute um sich rum hat bei denen die bots heiss laufen weiss man wofür man soviel zeit investiert hat^^.


----------



## Solidavius (31. Januar 2008)

Exeone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die ami version von FF  für PS2 Besorge könnte ich die dann bei meiner PS" zocken da ich ne festplatte selbst eingebaut habe



denke eher nicht, glaube da braucht es die Original-PS-Festplatte und online-Spiele sind bei Chips eh so ne Sache.
Die PC-Version hat nun aber auch nicht gerade die höchsten Hardwareanforderungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine US-Version ist aber gar nicht schlecht wenn man auf eine deutsche Übersetzung verzichten kann (ich finde die eh etwas naja, weil auch Zauber und Items übersetzt werden und die imo unschön klingen).
Es wird dann in $ abgerechnet und das sind bei mir im Moment immer ziemlich genau 9&#8364; statt 12,95&#8364; pro Monat. Ist auf diese Weise im Vergleich mit anderen mmorpgs sogar recht günstig ^^

Leider gibt es die PC-Version noch nicht als 2008-Vana'diel Collection mit allen vier Addons, bei der 2007er ist das neueste Addon nicht gleich mit dabei.


@FF7:
Advent Children spielt 2 Jahre nach FFVII. Nur die Sequenz mit RedXIII (die am Ende des Spiels bzw. am Anfang des Films vorkommt) spielt 500 Jahre danach. Daher hätte man rein vom Spiel her vermuten können, dass sich der Planet dazu entschieden hatte die Menschen gleich mit zu entsorgen bei der eigenen Heilung, aber nun naja.. ^^

Übrigens fände ich ein mmorpg im FFVII Universum etwas bescheiden da man ja schon alles kennt. Der Witz an FFXI ist ja, dass es wie die Offline-Teile außer ein paar Sachen wie Chocobos nichts mit den Vorgängern zu tun hat. Daher bekam es ja auch eine eigene Nummer in der FF-Reihe.
Zudem war die neue Welt Vana'diel beliebig erweiterbar, so dass man bei FFXI nun bei 7 Handlungsträngen ist (die Addons haben ja auch eigene, wenn auch teils natürlich bekannte Figuren vorkommen) und Content-mäßig quasi spielen kann was man will und immer noch jederzeit unglaublich viel Auswahl hat.

Anders als es der Vorposter vielleicht andeuten will, ist auf LV 75 leveln nur das Grundziel. Es gibt Missionen, Quests, Fights, Content (von Chocobo-Rennen bis zu einer Art Pokemon-Arena) usw. für jeden Levelbereich und nur die Itemgeilen finden es toll mobs zu campen imo *g*
Übrigens ist das mit den Bots auch nicht mehr so verbreitet, seit 1-2 Jahren achtet SE sehr auf so etwas, genau wie Gilseller (Chinafarmer). Sogar Gill-KÄUFER werden bestraft, wenn auch natürlich bei ersten Vergehen nicht gleich mit einer Sperrung.


----------



## Yemaya (4. Februar 2008)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Zudem war die neue Welt Vana'diel beliebig erweiterbar, so dass man bei FFXI nun bei 7 Handlungsträngen ist (die Addons haben ja auch eigene, wenn auch teils natürlich bekannte Figuren vorkommen) und Content-mäßig quasi spielen kann was man will und immer noch jederzeit unglaublich viel Auswahl hat.



7 Handlungsstränge reichen nicht annähernd. Das sind nur die Primären vom Hauptprogramm und den Add-On's. Da gibts Questmäßig noch einige mehr wie z.B. die Fellowship-NPC Handlung oder die weiterführenden Quests für Beastmaster, Barde und Corsair die Geschlossen durch die AF's bis zu Level 70 hoch eine eigene Storryline haben (insofern man die Quests annimmt und spielt). Von diesen Sekundären Handlungssträngen gibt es noch viele mehr, die mitunter über 5-8 Quests gehen und Interessante Zusatzinformationen bieten, welche die Haupthandlungen Storytechnisch noch dichter werden lassen.

Contentmäßig gehört FFXI, zur Zeit zumindest, wohl zu den Umfangreichsten MMORPG's. Außerdem hat FFXI den Vorteil, dass man jeden Job leveln kann ohne weiter Charaktere dafür erschaffen zu müssen wie bei vielen anderen MMORPG's, wo man auf der anfangs gewählten Klasse festgenagelt wird. Allerdings ist FFXI tatsächlich nix für die "Sonntagsspieler" die "mal eben ne Stunde" zocken wollen. Man muss für Events und EXP-Partys schon 2-3 geschlossene Stunden einrechnen wenn man halbwegs voran kommen möchte.

Was die Graphik angeht, ist die etwas angestaubt, aber zumindest in meiner Begriffswelt noch um längen schöner als das Comic-Gekrakel was WoW so hinlegt. Das ist allerdings Subjektiv, sowas empfindet jeder anders.


----------



## teroa (5. Februar 2008)

Narecien schrieb:


> Ende der Welt?? LOOOOOOOOOOL hast du denn das Spiel durch bzw den Film gesehen? Selbst wenn man die Hauptstory mal außer acht lässt gibts da genügend Dinge mit denen man da die Spieler beschäftigen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ehmmm zwischen ff7 ende  (game) und ff7 film liegt definitv keine 499 jahren sondern nur 2 jahre.


----------



## woulder (5. Februar 2008)

ich sag ma 1 ffa ist  das beste ever ich habe noch nie was besseres gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das ffa online  DER GRÖßTE DRECK EVER
KampfSystem fürn arsch  .....  Klassen nicht gebalanct.....oda berufe
Bezahlungs system mit dem paypal * für die katz* 
die  community  fürn arsch.. hatte nur probs mitm game die bezahlung wurde 2 mal im selben  monat abgebucht....

MEIN tipp ffa online kannste weghaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fastrunner (5. Februar 2008)

Öhm nö?

Seh ich nicht so!
1. kann man so fern man aus der BRD ist mit LVZ zahlen
2. Sind die Klassen so wie sie sind gut!
3. Kampfsystem ist i.O. an diesem System wurde FF12 angelehnt
4. wenn es 2. abbucht dann lags wohl an dir O.o
5. Die Comm ist ganz gut, wenn du mal hilfe brauchst, einfach in der Stadt fragen und es antwortet immer einer der hilft!
das Manko ist nur das Multilinguale verständigung vorraussetzung ist!

und die Berufe sind auch gut, nicht einfach so 1 klick fertig das Produkt
und dann Skill ups kassieren

Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie von FF XI auseinander setzt 
ist es ein sehr schönes spiel 
mit den richtigen Leuten hat man sogar jeden Tag ein paar Stunden 
seinen Spaß!

Und nur weil jemand mit dem Spiel nicht klar kommt ist es nicht gleich der größte scheiss
ich komm als bsp. in WoW auch nicht mit der Comm klar,
manchmal sind da echte deppen beim, aber deswegen sag ich nicht gleich WoW ist so ein Müll nur Hirnver**** Spi****


----------



## Yemaya (5. Februar 2008)

woulder schrieb:


> ich sag ma 1 ffa ist  das beste ever ich habe noch nie was besseres gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was Administrative Probleme angeht wie auch früher schon angesprochen und so Dinge umfasst wie "ich konnte keinen Account anlegen" "bin auf der falschen Welt raus gekommen" "bezahlen geht nicht" und dergleichen, muss ich einfach und ganz simpel sagen: *RTFM*

Community von FFXI ist im Schnitt wesentlich älter als gewöhnlich, was vor allem daran liegt, das anfangs nur US Import des Spiels ging und mit Kreditkarte bezahlt werden konnte. Wer in FFXI mit 1337 anfängt, wird eiskalt ignoriert, sollte man vielleicht auch wissen und wenn du keinen Charakter über Level 50 raus gebracht hast, kannst Du weder übers Kampfsystem, noch über die Balance oder sonstwas irgendwas Objektives sagen, sondern allemal nachplappern, was du irgendwo gelesen oder gehört hast von einem der am ende genauso gut "recherchiert" hat wie du.


----------



## cuddles 123 (5. Februar 2008)

woulder schrieb:


> ich sag ma 1 ffa ist  das beste ever ich habe noch nie was besseres gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bei deinem Gekritzel kann man als FF XI Spieler froh sein das dir das Spiel nicht gefällt!


----------



## Sin (5. Februar 2008)

cuddles schrieb:


> Bei deinem Gekritzel kann man als FF XI Spieler froh sein das dir das Spiel nicht gefällt!




Wollte immer mal FFXI ausprobieren, da ich alle Teile bisher gespielt habe (inklusive der alten NeS), konnte mich, warum auc immer, jedoch nie durchringen das zu kaufen, warum auch immer.

Vielleicht werd ich es irgendwann mal machen, aber nach euren aussagen lohnt es sich für einen gelegenheitsspieler nicht.


----------



## Yemaya (5. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Vielleicht werd ich es irgendwann mal machen, aber nach euren aussagen lohnt es sich für einen gelegenheitsspieler nicht.



Für Gelegenheitsspieler ist FFXI nix, da muss man vor allem am Anfang viel Zeit investieren. Hinzu kommt, dass in den letzten 5 Jahren immer wieder neuer und recht umfangreicher Content hinzugekommen ist, was es den Neueinsteiger noch schwieriger macht sich zu entscheiden, in welche Richtung er sich bewegt.

Prinzipiell kannst du in der richtigen Linkshell und/oder mit ein paar Freunden sehr schnell sehr weit kommen, aber dennoch sind 3-4 Stunden pro tour fast Vorraussetzung. Um das mal rechnerisch nur für das leveln etwas zu konkretisieren:

Um einen Job auf Level 75 zu bringen bedarf es 793.350 EXP.
Mit einer durchschnittlich bis guten Party schaffst du im schnitt etwa 4-5k pro Stunde (später können das auch mehr sein, der aktuelle Rekord für eine Burn Party auf lvl 75 steht bei knapp 25k pro Stunde, aber das sind "spezielle" Setups die auf dmg output ohne downtime getrimmt sind).
Da du für den lvl 75 Job einen lvl 37 Subjob benötigst kommen nochmal 143.250 EXP hinzu.
Für die gesamt 936.600 EXP musst du im Schnitt also 200 Spielstunden rechnen.
Da hinzu kommen dann noch diverse Missionen, Quests, die Reisezeiten, die Zeit fürs Farmen, denn Geld spielt in FFXI eine recht wichtige Rolle und und und.
Grob geschätzt brauchst du für einen halbwegs solieden Level 75 Charakter etwa 2 Monate bei 4 Spielstunden täglich, aber nur wenn alles reibungslos verläuft und nirgendwo auch nur das geringste dazwischen kommt und das benötigte Geld schon da ist um sich das entsprechende Equipment leisten zu können. Wenn man das noch erfarmen muss würd ich die Zeit etwa verdreifachen, wobei es das von Job zu Job starke Unterschiede gibt. 

Im Augenblick würd ich sagen wäre der schnellste Einstieg Paladin/Warrior. Erst Warrior auf 20, dann THF auf 18, dann mit WAR/THF auf 37, dann PLD/WAR von 1-75. Der Weg garantiert schnelle Erfolge, da du als Tank nicht lange auf ne Party warten musst und PLD Equipment ist recht billig.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Februar 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> ehmmm zwischen ff7 ende  (game) und ff7 film liegt definitv keine 499 jahren sondern nur 2 jahre.



das ende des spiels endet damit das RedXIII mit seinen zwei kindern(komisch woher die mutter kommt da er ja angeblich der letzte seiner art ist) durch den cosmo canyon rennt und am ende auf das zugewachsene Midgar schaut. Und diese szene spielt  500 jahre später


----------



## Narecien (6. Februar 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ende des spiels endet damit das RedXIII mit seinen zwei kindern(komisch woher die mutter kommt da er ja angeblich der letzte seiner art ist) durch den cosmo canyon rennt und am ende auf das zugewachsene Midgar schaut. Und diese szene spielt  500 jahre später




Richtig, mit den 499 Jahren war tatsächlich der Endfilm gemeint wo Red XIII mit seinem (vermutlich durch Zellteilung oder unschöne Sachen entstandenem) Nachwuchs auf das zugewachsene Midgard schaut... Im übrigen fängt Advent Children ja auch damit an. Von daher 499 Jahre sind ne Menge Zeit für weitere Abenteuer. Was mir gerade dazu einfällt wann spielt eigentlich Dirge of Cerberus (oder wie das heißt) vor oder nach FFVII?

Gruß


----------



## Fastrunner (12. Februar 2008)

Ich mein Dirge of Cerberus spielt zwischen Ende von FFVII und Advent Children oder kurz nach Advent Children?
bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ist auf jedenfall nur nen kleiner Jahresunterschied 1 - 3 Jahre! Ich weiß nur noch mehr ob vor FF Advent Children oder danach aber ich glaube das war irgendwie
2 Jahre nach AC und 5 nach FFVII kann das sein?
oder 1 Jahr nach FFVII und 2 Vor AC? 

argh ich bin verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Störfaktor (13. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin neu hier zocke FFXI online , und ich finde das Game macht einen Höllen Spass.
Leute ich bin bei euch.

Gruss Störfaktor


----------



## Louis Hunt (14. Februar 2008)

Störfaktor schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich bin neu hier zocke FFXI online , und ich finde das Game macht einen Höllen Spass.
> Leute ich bin bei euch.
> 
> Gruss Störfaktor


willkommen auf welchen server spielst du denn?
Die meisten deutschen halten sich auf Odin auf.

Gruß
Louis


----------



## Neolus (14. Februar 2008)

Hiho,

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die zeit genommen alles durchzulesen, wollte aber kurz ein statement zum game abgeben:

Für Leute die spass haben auch mit leuten anderer nationen zusammen zu spielen, betonung liegt auf zusammen spielen, ist das spiel echt interessant.
Allein reisst man dort NICHTS. Kann man also überhaupt nicht mit wow vergleichen!
Habe es über 1 Jahr gespielt bevor es überhaupt auf deutsch gab, war manchmal ne herausforderung und ein gutes training um aktiv englisch zu praktizieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gilden (Linkshell) gibt es komplett deutsche wie auch gemischte.
Was sich noch deutlich von wow abhebt ist das lvln. So ist in diesem spiel das gemeinsame lvln der hauptteil!
Wenn man zwischendurch (so wie ich) gerne twinkt dann braucht man 1 Jahr oder mehr um das höchste Lvl zu erreichen.
Ich habe aufgehört da ich leider nicht die gemeinschaft hatte die ich erwartet hatte und fast nichts solo machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Um hier missverständnisse auszuschliesen erwähne ich nochmal das es schon ein bischen her ist das ich das gespielt hab und sich viel geändert haben könnte.

Jedem der gerne solo unterwegs ist dem rate ich vom spiel ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr auch behalten wenn ihr welche findet


----------



## Störfaktor (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,
Jooo, sagen wir mal so das mit FF is halt so ein Ding mit der levlerei, es gibt leute die haben tatsächlich bis lvl 40 gesoloed , ich soloe in der regel bis lvl 10 -20 im Ghelsba Ausenposten, wenns mir zu blöd wird geh ich halt ab lvl 9 oder 10 in die Valkurm Dünen, es ist schon eine Höllenarbeit diese levlerei. Aber stell dir mal vor es wäre einfach , und du hättest nach 3 monaten schon nen 75 ger das wär ja langweilig , so weisst du das du viel arbeit reingestekt hast und bist stolz auf jeden lvl.

Mit FF hab ich vor nem Jahr angefangen auf dem Server Alexander hab bis kurz vor weihnachten gezockt und dann meinen Char gelöscht mein höchster war glaub DRK lvl 42 neben der arbeit her kommt man halt nicht so schnell hoch lol. Ich wollte mit FF ganz aufhören.

Dan hab ich als "Ersatzdroge" Diablo 2 gezockt. Das Spiel ist gut aber die Comunity ist mir grösstenteils zu "Unreif" bzw. zu viele "Klugscheisser" .
Nach 1nem Monat Diablo2 bin ich wieder zu FF zurückgekehrt zuerst auf Odin dann hab ich nach ner Woche wieder meine Heimat auf Alexander gefunden, habe quasi wieder ganz neu angefangen.

Hab jetzt nen RDM 18 , WHM 18 , BLM 11 , MNK 18 , WAR 24 ,THF 5  also bin noch nicht sonderlich weit.
Aber ich lass es gaanz gemütlich angehen wenn ich bock auf Mage habe  lvl ich Mage wenn ich bock auf Kloppen habe lvl ich WAR.

Wahrscheinlich wird es aber im endeffekt daraufhin hinauslaufen das ich Paladin (weil ich gerne Tanke) Dunkelritter (weil ich gerne schwarz trage lool) und Gelehrter (Alle machen DNC ich mach Gelehrter)  mache.


----------



## Solidavius (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hab im letzten Monat keine Zeit/Bock auf Party-leveling gehabt wegen Klausuren/Praktika etc. (dann findet man eigentlich nur am WE Zeit, mal lange am Stück in ner Party zu leveln).

Hab dann einfach Campaign vom neuen Addon gezockt, da konnte ich immer mal ab und zu 1-2 Stunden on gehen, LS hallo sagen und direkt anfangen zu zocken (ist ja fast immer irgendwo ne Schlacht).
Hab es nicht mal sooo oft gemacht, und hab trotzdem so meinem RDM von lv. 62 auf 65 quasi nebenbei und solo gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok, "solo", da es gleichzeitig auch noch fast schon lustiger ist als normales leveln, da ja manchmal auch ziemlich viele Spieler an der Schlacht teilnehmen. Die Krönung machten dann eine Reihe von Lv8-Besiegeds, die ich zusätzlich noch erwischt hatte, weil sie in der Teit gerade starteten.
Sehr geil war da an einem Tag, als die 3 Lv8 Armeen direkt nacheinander anrückten ^^ Beim letzten war es ne Zeit fast unspielbar, weil alle die Stadt verteidigen + exp/skill ups wollten -> 700 Spieler gleichzeitig in diesem einen Gebiet (und dann wurde keiner mehr reingelassen, dafür wurde der Lag dann auch etwas besser)
(Server Asura)

Inzwischen kann man solo also schon noch einiges mehr sinnvolles machen als nur Farmen oder leichte Quests etc.
Klar, nicht wirklich so effektiv aber man hat was für die unsozialen Tage *g*


Blm konnte man auch sehr gut auf LV75 solo bringen (allerdings bis zu den starken Spells braucht man nen Ninja-Sub), inzwischen hat SE das schwerer gemacht.
Beastmaster ist ja sowieso Solo-Job, aber da muss man auch erst mal mit einem der Anfangsjobs lv 30 werden.
Naja, aber grundsätzlich gilt halt: Was will man als Solo-Spieler in einem mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, ich spiel allerdings auch ganz mal nur für mich oder nur mit Kumpels. Meist trifft man dann aber eh zufällige Bekanntschaften und dann ergibt sich doch wieder was (Die gute Community ist ja mit das große Plus von FFXI).


----------



## cuddles 123 (15. Februar 2008)

Ne LVL 8 Belagerung währe mal wieder was lustiges leider haben wir das letzte mal schon bei LVL 7 versagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
nochmal kurz zu der Zeit von FF AC. 
Also das Intro des Films und das Outro des Spiels spielen 499 Jahre nach dem Kampf im Krater. 
Der Film AC selber spielt 2 Jahre danach!! Nur ein kleiner Tip, vergleicht einmal das Mitgard im Intro/Outro mit dem Mitdard im Film direkt. Ich seh nirgendswo eine von Pflanzen verwucherte Stadt.
Und nochwas, auch wenn es Final Fantasy ist, werden da die Menschen trotzdem älter und sterben an Altersschwäche, sonst würds ja auch keine Kinder geben. Und das Cloud & Co. im Film über 500 Jahre alt sein sollen ,... *hust naja,... für 517 Jahre hatt er sich ja sehr gut gehalten,... *hust
Siehe hier (war das 1. was ich gefunden hab^^) http://www.finalfantasy.de/index.php/cms/F...dren/index.html

MfG 

P.s. Sorry wegen OffTopic


----------



## Louis Hunt (15. Februar 2008)

Störfaktor schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es aber im endeffekt daraufhin hinauslaufen das ich Paladin (weil ich gerne Tanke) Dunkelritter (weil ich gerne schwarz trage lool) und Gelehrter (Alle machen DNC ich mach Gelehrter)  mache.



Naja ich würde dir empfehlen genau zu überlegen was du spielen wirst. Denn das sind drei komplett unterschiedliche Jobs. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass du zu viele subjobs lvln müsstes. Hier mal beispiel.

PLD: Krieger, Dieb (fürs Farmen)
DRK: Krieger, Dieb, Samurai und Ninja
SCH: Weißmagier, Schwarzmagier und Rotmagier. (DRK wenn man Stun-ga machen will aber kein muss)

Das sind so die Subjobs die dich für alle Situation haben solltes ;p

Ich selber spiele Scholar (immo lvl 44). 

Gruß 
Louis

p.s.: Bitte lasst das diskutieren über andere Spielen oder Filme die nicht zu diesem MMO passen. Macht dann ein extra Thread auf. Danke!


----------



## sphero (15. Februar 2008)

FFXI ist toll, aber man braucht Jahre um an den Content zu gelangen der jetzt erscheint, das leveln dauert mitunter extrem lange (wenn man z.b. Dragoon sein möchte ^^).

Nichts desto trotz ist Final Fantasy XI eines der besten MMO's das ich je gespielt hab (immerhin 3 Jahre, 5x lvl75 Job). 1000x komplexer wie WoW in allen belangen, Storytechnisch ganz ganz weit vorne - vor allem die Einbringung in ein MMO hat SE 1a hinbekommen.

Ein riesiger Makel bleibt jedoch bestehen: Gilseller!
Aufgrund der Spielmechanik von FFXI haben Gilseller leichtes Spiel bestimmte Dinge zu Monopolisieren, z.b. "spawnen" NM's (besondere Monster) nur einmal alle 21-24 std. für den GANZEN Server und so sieht man sich an deren spawnpunkten schonmal einer gewaltigen Übermacht an Gilsellern gegenüber. 
Zu meiner Zeit hatten die Linkshells bereits aufgegeben gegen diese Massen anzutreten, da diese auch schamlos jeden Cheat benutzt haben den es gab. Man konnte dann entweder selber cheaten oder aber umsonst 3 std. herumstehen - Tagelang! Vor allem für Sky Linkshells war es damals extrem frustrierend auf einen 12 std. spawn zu warten und ihn ein ums andere mal an Gilseller zu verlieren.

Wie man hört hat SE aber eine Taskforce dagegen ins Leben gerufen und die scheinen mittlerweile wenigstens zum Teil erfolgreich zu sein - nichts desto trotz ging mein Account damals in die ewigen Jagdtgründe ein, da ich (ungeduldig wie ich bin) mich gegen dieses Volk mit unklauteren Mitteln gewehrt habe und prompt gebanned wurde >_< (Nicht dass mal einer von den Farmern gebanned wurde!! Das kam irgendwie nie vor).

Naja, daher ist FFXI für mich gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (15. Februar 2008)

sphero schrieb:


> Wie man hört hat SE aber eine Taskforce dagegen ins Leben gerufen und die scheinen mittlerweile wenigstens zum Teil erfolgreich zu sein - nichts desto trotz ging mein Account damals in die ewigen Jagdtgründe ein, da ich (ungeduldig wie ich bin) mich gegen dieses Volk mit unklauteren Mitteln gewehrt habe und prompt gebanned wurde >_< (Nicht dass mal einer von den Farmern gebanned wurde!! Das kam irgendwie nie vor).
> 
> Naja, daher ist FFXI für mich gestorben
> 
> ...



Solche böse sachen macht man ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im ernst. "Das Team für besondere Aufgaben" macht ihre arbeit sehr gut. Mittlerweile schon bei ein paar Items ja so geregelt das man ein Pop item farmen muss um gegen den NM der dann das teure Item dropen kann zu besiegen. Es ist auch mittlerweile für die Gilseller nicht mehr so lokrativ NM zu campen, weil die einfach zu besiegene Item Rar/Ex sind, also zum eigenen gebrauch.

Gruß
Louis


----------



## Solidavius (15. Februar 2008)

Wie das bei den NMs ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht bei den begehrten campe, aber allgemein hat sich das mit den Gilsellern imo extrem verringert.
Das sieht man nicht nur an der Auflistung an gesperrten Accounts von der Taskforce, sondern das z.B. sämtliche Preise im AH extrem gesunken sind.
In der Übergangsphase etwas ungünstig, da dadurch ja die eigenen Sachen an Wert verloren. Aber nun ist "der Gil" wieder etwas wert.
Das kommt einfach daher, dass die Gilseller inklusive ihrer Milliarden aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden und auch die Gilkäufer zurückgegangen sind -> keiner gibt dann einfach mal eben 100k oder Millionen für irgend n 08/15 Fummel aus. Übrigens werden ja auch Gilkäufer verfolgt, was ich sehr gut finde (allerdings banned man die beim ersten Mal natürlich nicht für immer, bei Gilsellern oder wiederholten Botnutzern u.ä. werden dagegen einfach ihre neuen Accounts direkt gesperrt.).

Und ist ja auch nicht, dass es Geldkäufer nicht bei fast allen mmorpgs gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eher finde ich, müsste man das Crafting etwas auffrischen. Als Anfänger muss man ganz schön investieren, um da hochzuleveln, da die Konkurrenz recht hoch ist. Speziell bei Alchemie kann man quasi keinen Gewinn machen, außer wenn man später HQ kann und die anderen Verbesserungen hat.
Ok, ich hatte auch keinen Bock alle Zutaten selbst zu farmen. ^^


Auch geht jetzt vielleicht die Bot/Programm-Anzahl zurück, da man nun auch ohne Windower die PC-Version im Fenstermodus laufen lassen kann.
Ich verwende z.B. jetzt meinen Windower nicht mehr (nein, da war sogar eh nichts anderes drin bzw. Tp-Anzeige etc. sogar ausgestellt), ich will es ja nur im Hintergrund laufen lassen können (und weil ffxiclopedia immer auf sein muss xD )


----------



## Solidavius (15. Februar 2008)

und btw auch ein paar neue News von SE.

Doll Festival ab 21.2.
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...857/detail.html

Andeutungen, wie die Story des neue Addons weitergeht (bzw. besser gesagt wohl von den jeweiligen Stadt-Quests und nicht die WoG-Missionen?)
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...841/detail.html

AF-Quests und Story-Weiterführung der beiden neuen Jobs:
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...816/detail.html

(Update soll Anfang März kommen)


Das Entwicklerteam hat ein Video veröffentlicht, in dem es Tipps gibt/geben soll  wie man Absolute Virtue besiegen kann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2oV9SpSPfA
Dabei treten sie selber gegen Absolute Virtue an bzw. am Anfang des Videos gegen das Pop-Monster. Nur schwer nachzuvollziehen imo, da das ja nur Ausschnitte aus dem (sicher sehr langen) Kampf sind.
Erste Versuche scheinen da ja auch nicht ganz so erfolgreich zu sein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFC3wwAqAw


----------



## Störfaktor (15. Februar 2008)

Louis schrieb:


> Naja ich würde dir empfehlen genau zu überlegen was du spielen wirst. Denn das sind drei komplett unterschiedliche Jobs. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass du zu viele subjobs lvln müsstes. Hier mal beispiel.
> 
> PLD: Krieger, Dieb (fürs Farmen)
> DRK: Krieger, Dieb, Samurai und Ninja
> ...



Naja den Samurai lass ich mal ausenvor , um den NIN kommt man wohl oder übel nicht rum ab lvl 60 wollen die anschenend DRK/NIN sehen bis dahin mach ich DRK/WAR.
RDM WHM und BLM möcht ich sowieso mind auf 37 bringen WHM eventuell noch höher der THF geht nebenher lol , Vorerst mach ich WAR/MNK. Ich hetzte mich da nicht ab in dem Spiel. Wenn ich dran denke das ich noch in Giddeus , Norg Fame farmen muss für Utusemi Ichi (NIN) wirft das eh meine planung wieder durcheinander, weil NIN ja echt sauteuer ist wegen den Werkzeugen.
Wahrscheinlich mach ich deshalb zuerst den Paladin , weil da brauch ich keinen NIN dazu.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nochmal kurz zu der Zeit von FF AC.
> Also das Intro des Films und das Outro des Spiels spielen 499 Jahre nach dem Kampf im Krater.
> Der Film AC selber spielt 2 Jahre danach!! Nur ein kleiner Tip, vergleicht einmal das Mitgard im Intro/Outro mit dem Mitdard im Film direkt. Ich seh nirgendswo eine von Pflanzen verwucherte Stadt.
> ...



also: erstens hat keiner gesagt das der film 500 jahre nach meteor spielt sondern die FMV szene mit Red XIII und seinen kids die im spiel vor kommt. zweitens ist die Stadt im film nicht Midgar(außer im kampf gegen sephiroth) sonder Edge.


----------



## Louis Hunt (16. Februar 2008)

Störfaktor schrieb:


> Naja den Samurai lass ich mal ausenvor , um den NIN kommt man wohl oder übel nicht rum ab lvl 60 wollen die anschenend DRK/NIN sehen bis dahin mach ich DRK/WAR.
> RDM WHM und BLM möcht ich sowieso mind auf 37 bringen WHM eventuell noch höher der THF geht nebenher lol , Vorerst mach ich WAR/MNK. Ich hetzte mich da nicht ab in dem Spiel. Wenn ich dran denke das ich noch in Giddeus , Norg Fame farmen muss für Utusemi Ichi (NIN) wirft das eh meine planung wieder durcheinander, weil NIN ja echt sauteuer ist wegen den Werkzeugen.
> Wahrscheinlich mach ich deshalb zuerst den Paladin , weil da brauch ich keinen NIN dazu.


Samurai ist für DRK wichtiger als NIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also in gruppen. Zanshin und Hasso ist sehr stark. Nin sollte man aber auch haben. sagte ja aber auch das du für jede situation dann gewapnet wärst.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (16. Februar 2008)

@Anokhi, geht die Sig nicht noch größer ?


----------



## Yemaya (22. Februar 2008)

Was mich im Moment etwas stört, dass unmengen Spieler in FFXI unterwegs sind, die die unglaublichsten Jobkombinationen bringen und das dann auch noch gut finden. Schlimmste Krankheit ist der Ninja-Subjob. Der wird ja mittlerweile an so gut wie alles rangepappt, egal obs was bringt oder nicht. Vielmals ist das einzige das der Mainjob aus dem Ninja Subjob zieht wirklich nur Utsusemi für die Schatten und das wars. Dafür büßt er dann auf der anderen Seite unmengen Fähigkeiten ein, die ein vernünftiger Subjob mit sich gebracht hätte.

Die gruseligsten Kombinationen die ich bisher gesehen habe waren:
BRD/NIN (völlig Banane, da Barde ein Supportjob ist und ohne /WHM verliert er diesen Posten und pullen geht auch mit WHM sub - claimsteal sogar besser wegen Dia)
WHM/NIN (was das soll hab ich bisher noch nicht raus gefunden)
BST/NIN (da klappts einem die Fußnägel hoch .. als guter Beastmaster wird man eh nich vom MoB getroffen .. wozu also bitte Ninja Subjob??? und 2 Axte machen nicht mehr schaden .. das ist sowieso der übelste Trugschluss an dem Job)
BLM/NIN (wenn er solo unterwegs ist mag das ja irgendwie noch seine Berechtigung haben, aber die Typen tauchen jetzt auch in Partys schon so auf)
COR/NIN (typischer Fall von denkste, der COR/NIN macht weitaus weniger Schaden als der COR/RNG, aber die noobs kommen mit dem Hatemanagement nich klar und subben lieber NIN weil sie sonst als roter Fleck in der Landschaft enden)
SAM/NIN (ok, kann man sich drüber streiten, old School wäre aber /THF oder /WAR und der dmg output mit diesen Subs ist wesentlich höher .. und letztlich invite ich einen SAM ja als DD bzw. SC-Partner und nich als Tank .. ähnliches gilt übrigens für den DRK)

Ich fände es für die Spielbalance gut, wenn SE Utsusemi:NI auf lvl 38 anhebt. Dann denke ich, würden die Leute wieder sinnvollere Subjobs benutzen.

Ansonsten kann ich das März-Update kaum erwarten .. musste mit DNC fast 1 Monat pausieren, weils noch keine AF gibt .. und ich hab den Job nur wegen der Hübschen Klamotten angefangen (wie einst BST .. in der AF seh ich einfach zu niedlich aus ^^).


----------



## Louis Hunt (27. Februar 2008)

Yemaya schrieb:


> Was mich im Moment etwas stört, dass unmengen Spieler in FFXI unterwegs sind, die die unglaublichsten Jobkombinationen bringen und das dann auch noch gut finden. Schlimmste Krankheit ist der Ninja-Subjob. Der wird ja mittlerweile an so gut wie alles rangepappt, egal obs was bringt oder nicht. Vielmals ist das einzige das der Mainjob aus dem Ninja Subjob zieht wirklich nur Utsusemi für die Schatten und das wars. Dafür büßt er dann auf der anderen Seite unmengen Fähigkeiten ein, die ein vernünftiger Subjob mit sich gebracht hätte.
> 
> Die gruseligsten Kombinationen die ich bisher gesehen habe waren:
> BRD/NIN (völlig Banane, da Barde ein Supportjob ist und ohne /WHM verliert er diesen Posten und pullen geht auch mit WHM sub - claimsteal sogar besser wegen Dia)
> ...


Ich weiß nicht ob das zufällig der BLM/NIN war den ich in der PT im Kuftal-Tunnel hatte aber er hat auch nur Utsu hoch gezogen und wurde nicht einmal getroffen da wir ein sau guten PLD Tank hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zum eigendlichen NIN Problem. Ich sag mal so Solo ist der Ninja eine gute variante aber in PT sehe ich das ähnlich. Es gibt ja nicht mehr in den höhreren lvl's  das gute alte Skillchain MagicBurst PT's, ist wohl so bissl aus der Mode gekommen anscheint. Jeder soll nin haben dann wird nur noch TP burn gemacht. 
Beim DNC ist das ja so das nur DNC/NINs eingeladen werden. Ich persönlich finde es nicht so sinnvoll, nagut ich gebe es zu 2 Daggers zu tragen sieht toll aus. aber WAR sub wenn man später "Doppel Attacke" hat bringt mehr oder die SAM als sub wegen TP-Lagern und Zanshin und Meditation. wenn sich der Tänzer geschickt anstellt dann ist bekommt er auch kein "Hate" sprich Utsusemi ist "nutzlos".


----------



## Curumo (27. Februar 2008)

achja FFXI
dürften nun 2 Jahre sein seid ichs nicht mehr gespielt habe
naja fand es damals schockierend das man einen Chara quasi umsonst machen kann und die anderen Geldkosten
aber da jeder Chara ja einfach jeden Job lernen kann und dann auch noch mit jeden kombinieren, ist ein Chara nun wirklich total ausreichend.

Was mich damals gestört hat das solo man garnichts reizen konnte, immer haste eine Gruppe gebraucht, deswegen hatte ich ha auch nen WHM/BRD, hrhr war doch sehr beliebt, nur da wir aus Europa stammen gibts ein Problem mit den Zeiten... da man immer genau zwischen den AmiSchwell Zeiten und AsiatenSchwell Zeiten liegt und so die Server Relativ leer sind.
Harm dann noch das immerwärende Ruffarmen...bin da nicht so der Fan von gewesen.

Was ich bis heute noch toll finde, Die Amis können die Japsen nicht leiden und spielen lieber mit den Deutschen, und die Japsen die Amis nicht und wieder lieber mit uns, dank des interegieren Übersetzungstools ist die Kommunkation mit den Japanern sogar relativ einfach. Schreib in dein Kommentar das du Deutscher bist und du fandest immer ne Gruppe ^^.

vielleichjt sollte ich wirklich mal wieder rein schauen, hmm werd versuchen bei der GC mal wieder 30 Tagekostenlos abzugreifen und dann schauen wa mal.


----------



## Solidavius (29. Februar 2008)

da an anderer Stelle gerade gepostet, hier nochmal alle Spielversionen/Preise usw. im Überblick:

mmorpg, daher kein Offline-Modus in jeglicher Form vorhanden. Benötigt also während dem spielen eine ständig aktive Internetverbindnung (Modem/ISDN geht beim PC auch, DSL wäre natürlich besser)

***** *PC-Version* (nur Windows und wohl Windows-Emulation, läuft inzwischen natürlich auch auf alten Rechnern):

Es gibt *hier* einen Benchmark zum herunterladen, mit dem man im Vorfeld die Performance für FFXI testen kann und zudem schon ein wenig das Spiel anschauen kann.

Europa/Deutschland:

Starterkit (keine Addons):
z.B. für 5&#8364; bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-XI-Star...132&sr=1-12
Tetra Master sollte auch dabei sein. Die Spieldaten der ersten 3 Addons sind schon drauf, nur muss man die Registrierungscodes bei Bedarf (die Addos sind sehr empfehlenswert) dafür nachkaufen.
(ist also ähnlich den Promo-Disks von FFXI, die auf der GC meist verteilt werden)

Die Addons können für dieses Starterkit online über das Spiel (bzw. die Plattform PlayOnline von SE über die man das Spiel immer startet) freigeschaltet werden:
1. Addon: Rise of the Zilart für 9,99&#8364;
2. Addon: Chains of Promathia für 9,99&#8364;
3. Addon: Treasures of Aht Urhgan für 14,99&#8364;

Das 4. und neueste Addon muss als Disk gekauft werden (siehe weiter unten), weil die Spieldaten noch nicht beim Starterkit dabei ist.


für 10&#8364; gibt es z.B. bei amazon aber schon die Vana'diel Collection mit den ersten beiden Addons:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Orig...6132&sr=1-1

Das 3. Addon braucht man bei dieser Version als Disk-Version, scheinbar aber nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen. So sieht es aus:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-Online-...6132&sr=1-8


für z.B. 29&#8364; gibt es bei amazon die FFXI 2007 Version
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-2007...557&sr=1-26
Da ist das deutsche Sprachpaket schon von Beginn an drauf (sonst beim Online-Updater) sowies die ersten drei Addons. 


Das neueste 4. Addon Wing of the Goddess / Flügel der Göttin gibt es für alle PC-Versionen nur zusätzlich als Diskversion für z.B. 25&#8364; bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Fl%C...6132&sr=1-2


(jeweils immer alles auf einer DVD)


_Bei allen Hauptspiel-Versionen:
- Kostenlose Probezeit für die ersten 30 Tage
(trotzdem muss man beim Spielstart eine gültige Zahlungsweise angeben)
- FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95&#8364; pro Monat (die Addons kosten pro Monat nichts dazu)
- Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00&#8364; pro Monat 
(man braucht aber keinen, da man in FFXI die Jobklassen jederzeit wechseln kann und wird. Man kann die Quests anderer Nationen machen usw. Weitere Charaktere werden eher als Basar und für mehr Itemplätze genutzt)
- Tetra Master: 1,00&#8364; pro Monat (optional, braucht man für FFXI in keinster Weise)
(ist das von FF9 bekannte Kartenspiel, kann online gegen andere gespielt werden und auch hier gibt es eine 30 Tage Probezeit, unabhängig von FFXI. Ist nur bei der PC Version dabei/verfügbar)
- Sprachen: deutsch, englisch, französisch
- Bezahlung über (Prepaid-)Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug (nur mit deutschem Konto)
- kann ohne eingelegte Disk gespielt werden, das Spiel wird komplett auf die Festplatte gespeichert (inkl. allen Addons: fast 9GB, man stelle sich nun den vorhandenen Content vor, da dieses über 5 Jahre alte Spiel ja nicht durch high-Res Texturen etc. diesen Platz benötigt ^^)
- Man kann auch mit einem Gamepad spielen (eigentlich ist das Menü auch eher darauf ausgelegt), auch Rumble gibt es._


Man kann auch die US-PC-Version von FFXI kaufen (alle auf der Welt spielen auf den gleichen Servern), Unterschiede:
- nur englisch als Sprache
- nur (Prepaid-)Kredikarte, dafür werden die Preise in $ abgezogen:
FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95$ pro Monat (also im Moment ca. 8,60&#8364
Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00$ pro Monat (also im Moment ca. 0,70&#8364 
Die Spielversionen gibt es dann entweder etwas teurer (Importshops) oder etwas billiger (Selbstimport aus US/Kanada-Shops) als die deutsche.
Wichtig ist nur, dass man nicht mischen darf (also Hauptspiel US + Addon deutsch).
- es gibt zusätzlich einen 30-Tage Gästepass für einen weiteren Spieler (der sich zudem über einen Code eine Download-Trial herunterlade kann, zum weiterspielen braucht man aber eine eigene Vollversion. Eine Download-Trial für jeden gibt es ansonsten leider nicht von FFXI)



***** *Xbox360-Version* (benötigt zwingend die Festplatte, dafür kann man auch ohne Xbox Live Gold Account spielen):

für z.B. 29&#8364; gibt es bei amazon die FFXI 2007 Version
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-2007...6132&sr=1-3
Da sind die ersten drei Addons schon enthalten (wie auch schon bei der Vorgängerversion 2006, Unterschied ist jetzt nur die bereits von Anfang an wahlweise verfügbare deutsche Sprache, die ansonsten per Update käme).

Das 4. und neueste Addon gibt es für z.B. 30&#8364; bei amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Final-Fantasy-11-Fl%C...6132&sr=1-5

(jeweils immer alles auf einer DVD)


_Bei allen Hauptspiel-Versionen:
- Kostenlose Probezeit für die ersten 30 Tage
(trotzdem muss man beim Spielstart eine gültige Zahlungsweise angeben)
- FINAL FANTASY XI mit einem Charakter: 12,95&#8364; pro Monat (die Addons kosten pro Monat nichts dazu)
- Jeder zusätzliche Charaktere kostet dazu 1,00&#8364; pro Monat 
(man braucht aber keinen, da man in FFXI die Jobklassen jederzeit wechseln kann und wird. Man kann die Quests anderer Nationen machen usw. Weitere Charaktere werden eher als Basar und für mehr Itemplätze genutzt)
- Tetra Master gibt es auf der 360 nicht.
- Sprachen: deutsch, englisch, französisch
- Bezahlung über (Prepaid-)Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug (nur mit deutschem Konto). Mit Xbox Live Points kann man es nicht bezahlen.
- die DVD muss (imo) eingelegt sein
- im Spiel braucht man eine USB-Tastatur zum Chatten (außer man unterhält sich über Xbox-Live mit anderen 360-Spielern über das Headset)_


Die 360-US-Version von FFXI ist nicht region-free, man bräuchte daher eine US-360-Konsole wenn man mit der US-Version spielen wollte.



***** *PS2-Version* :
Die Festplatte und das Spiel kamen nie in Europa für die PS2 heraus.
Daher bräuchte man eine (nicht-umgebaute) US-PS2 (nicht die Slim) und die PS2-Festplatte um dann die US-Versionen auf der PS2 spielen zu können. Grafisch/Performencemäßig ist es sowieso die schlechteste Version. Grafisch ist imo die 360-Version noch einen Tick besser als die PC-Version und hat zudem 5.1 Sound



Sollte man später irgendwann mal den Server wechseln wollen (normalerweise nicht nötig) und seinen Charakter (oder mehrere) mitnehmen, kostet so ein Welten-Transfer 20&#8364; bzw. 25$ (dafür kann man z.B. auch mehrere Charaktere auf mehrere Server verteilen usw.).


zu guter letzt gibt es noch einen Live-Videostream aus FFXI (vermutlich vom Testserver): http://www.playonline.com/ff11de/download/wind/index.html
Dieser wechselt durch ein paar Gebiete, spielt die Musik davon ab etc.


----------



## Yayoi (3. März 2008)

Bei dem Spiel hatte ich das Problem, dass das Update ewig dauert und irgendwann abbricht, danach muss man von vorne beginnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt es ne andere Möglichkeit, dass Spiel auf den neuesten Stand zu bekommen? Ich würde es mir gerne mal ansehen.


----------



## Teatron (3. März 2008)

An die netten FFXI Spieler hier:

ihr habt ja nen noch krasseren Slang aus Abkürzungen als wir WoWler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*nicht böse gemeint*


----------



## Solidavius (4. März 2008)

Teatron schrieb:


> An die netten FFXI Spieler hier:
> 
> ihr habt ja nen noch krasseren Slang aus Abkürzungen als wir WoWler
> 
> ...



Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Abkürzungen für die Jobs/Klassen, das ist vom Spiel ^^

z.B. WHM ist einfach der Whitemage, RNG bedeutet Ranger/Jäger usw.

Man kann in FFXI als Supportjob noch einen weiteren Job/Klasse mit dem aktuellen Hauptjob (der auch die Exp etc. bekommt) kombinieren.

BLM/nin bedeutet z.B., dass dieser Spieler im Moment als Blackmage spielt und als Supportjob den Ninja ausgewählt hat, um Zugriff auf einen Teil dessen Fähigkeiten zu bekommen (hier um solo leveln zu können).
Würde er nun eine Einladung in eine Party bekommen, würde er in seinem Moghaus vorbeischauen und auf eine klassische Kombination wie BLM/whm wechseln.


@Yayoi: Bei der PC-Version? Beim Update hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme. Ganz um Updates kommt man ja auch nicht herum (selbst die aktuellste 2007er Version hat ja noch nicht die neuesten Updates).
Es dauert allerdings das erste Mal wirklich länger (kann schon locker 2 Stunden oder so dauern, je nach Spielversion), vielleicht wurde die Internetverbindung vom PC getrennt etc.? Oder hat er erst gar nichts runtergeladen (am Anfang wird nur überprüft, was runtergeladen werden muss).


----------



## Yayoi (5. März 2008)

Ja, die Internetverbindung war abgebrochen, aber warum startet das Update dann ganz von vorne q.q Leider ist mein Router manchmal etwas zickig so das es mal zu disconnects kommt.


----------



## Solidavius (6. März 2008)

Yayoi schrieb:


> Ja, die Internetverbindung war abgebrochen, aber warum startet das Update dann ganz von vorne q.q Leider ist mein Router manchmal etwas zickig so das es mal zu disconnects kommt.



Wahrscheinlich gibt es keine resume-Funktion oder zumindest die Dateiüberprüfung muss ohne Unterbrechung ablaufen (danach startet erst der eigentliche Download der Dateien).
Zur Not dann eben den PC direkt ohne Router ans Internet hängen bis das Update fertig ist.
Allerdings würde ich sowieso mal den Router checken, kommt in mmorpgs ja nicht unbedingt gut wenn der Heiler einer Gruppe sich ständig durch einen Disconnect verabschiedet *g*




Das nächste Update ist übrigens für Anfang März geplant (wenn es sich nicht verschiebt sollte es also bald soweit sein ^^).

Geplante/angekündigte Neuerungen:
- neue Quests vom letzten Addon (Wings of the Goddess) werden freigeschaltet/eingefügt
- neue Areale vom letzten Addon werden freigeschaltet/eingefügt
- der Handlungsstrang des letzten Addons wird mit weiteren Missionen vorangetrieben. Siehe hier (schätze mal wie bisher wird man auch die Quests der anderen Nationen machen können)
- neue Items/Ausrüstung/Waffen etc. (kleiner Ausblick hier)
- Der Spielmodus Campaign aus dem letzten Addon wird angepasst und erweitert. Auch die Beastmen werden nun jeweils eine Basis bekommen, außerdem gilt es nun Belfry und Mantelet  zu verteidigen bzw. zerstören. Abhängig von einem Technologie-Level bringen die Beastmen nun auch noch die aus dem Renderintro bekannten Belagerungstürme mit aufs Schlachtfeld (genaueres hier)
- Die Handlungen der beiden neuen Jobs Scholar und Dancer aus dem letzten Addon wird in Quests abgeschlossen, wodurch auch für diese Jobs nun ihre AF-Rüstungen und Levellimit-Break-Quests verfügbar sind (siehe hier)
- Die Kampfmusik erklingt nun bei fast allen Angriffen auf einen Gegner und nicht nur wenn man durch das ziehen der Waffe den Gegner einloggt, zudem hört man nun auch in Gruppen die Musik, wenn nur ein Mitglied angreift (das kommt also vor allem den Magiern zu teil). 
- neue Farbmarkierung für Gegner, die von jemanden aus der eigenen Allianz (aber nicht der eigenen Party) angegriffen wird.
- erstellte Macros, Kartenmarkierungen etc. werden nun auch an den Charakter gebunden auf dem Server gespeichert, so dass sie nun von überall her verfügbar sind (z.B. wenn man auf einem anderen PC oder gar Spielversion zockt) 
Mehr hier.
- Der erspielbare NPC-Kumpane wird von Party-Buffzaubern profitieren können, kann mehr Ausrüstungen erhalten und benutz zur Sicherheit keine Flächenschaden Weaponskills mehr. Siehe hier
- Es wird nun die Animationen des Dancers nun für jeden Job als Emotes geben (dadurch dürften also nun alle Charaktere zum Spaß mit einer Animation tanzen können und nicht nur die Tarus)
- Weitere Gegnerklassen, die man mit in den Pokemonartigen Arena-Kämpfen antreten/trainieren lassen kann
- 2 neue Kopfbedeckungen für das Spieler-Rekrutierungsprogramm (in dem bekommen die beiden Spieler dann alle paar Monate exklusive Gegenstände). Funktion noch unbekannt.
- als weiteres Erfahrungsspunkte-Bonus-Item wird es das Emperor Band geben, welches wohl eine bessere Version des Empress Bandes ist (=mehr Exp für mehr Conquests-Points).
siehe hier
- es wird neue Zauber und Job-Abbilities geben, z.B. neue Teleport-Sprüche für den Whitemage, ein weiterer Warpspruch für den Blackmage. Anpassung der Jobs, speziell der beiden neuen Dancer und Scholar wird es auch geben
- neue spezifische Status-Icons
- kein Warten mehr bis die Zauberanimation vorbei ist, wenn man gerade angegriffen hat, einen Buffzauber erhält und sich aber in diesem Moment bewegen möchte/muss
mehr hier


----------



## cuddles 123 (6. März 2008)

Nette Liste freu mich schon auf die Änderungen in den Campaign Battles. 
Zum letzten Punkt kann ich nur sagen, wird auch mal zeit das ging mir schon oft auf die Nerven.


----------



## Yemaya (9. März 2008)

Ich freu mich vor allem auf 2 Dinge:

1. DNC AF
2. Fortsetzung der WoG Missionen .. will wissen wies weiter geht mit Cait Sith

Das der NPC Fellow nun endlich auch gebufft werden kann ist nich verkehrt. Das die Spirits vom SMN endlich mal etwas interessanter werden kann ich auch begrüßen. Mal sehen wie genau das funktionieren soll, hab mir heut auf jeden fall schon mal die Macros gezimmert fürs Spirit rufen (achja, und die dat's der Spirits in die Pixi-Versionen geändert .. das schaut verdammt niedlich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Abkürzungen .. das geht einem als FFXI Spieler ins Blut über .. vor allem wenn man die translate Funktion ausgiebig nutzt und von den meisten dingen nur noch die ersten 3-5 Buchstaben im Kopf hat, dann TAB drückt und dann nur noch aus ner kurzen liste wählt was man brauch ^^


----------



## Solidavius (15. März 2008)

Yemaya schrieb:


> Ich freu mich vor allem auf 2 Dinge:
> 
> 1. DNC AF
> 2. Fortsetzung der WoG Missionen .. will wissen wies weiter geht mit Cait Sith
> ...



dat-swapping ist zwar witzig aber ich mach es nicht damit ich nicht durcheinander komme *g*
Auch will ich FFXI ja so sehen, wie es ist / die anderen sehen. ^^

Pixies sollte man aber mal in die Startgebiete packen für die armen Neueinsteiger ^^



Das Update war ganz nett, leider gab es keine weiteren Sequenzen mit Cait Sith. Finde aber dafür gut, dass man die "Unter-Story"-Quests aller Nationen machen kann und nicht wie bei den 3 FFXI-Storys erst die Nationsangehörigkeit wechseln müsste.
Besonders cool ist die Start-Cutscene der ersten neuen Windy-Quest "Knot quite there", in der man zum ersten Mal in FFXI einen männlichen Vertreter der Mithra sieht (ähnlich wie bei Löwen gibt es nicht viele und sie bleiben eigentlich auch auf dem Heimatkontinent der Mithra). In der CS sind Name und Gesicht noch unbekannt, das Charaktermodell wurde aber schon gefunden:
http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4233/manthra2iw9.jpg
Vielleicht eher ein Mitha-boy ^^
Mysteriöserweise hat er etwas mit dem ebenso seltsamen vermummten Taru zu schaffen.



hier noch mal alle Änderungen:
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/update/ff11u...l31/detail.html
Denke es wird relativ bald wieder ein Update geben, dieses war ja eher primär dazu gedacht die beiden neuen Jobs zu vervollständigen und Campaign anzupassen.



Hab übrigens auch mal den Startpost etwas informativer gestalltet^^


----------



## Serran (15. März 2008)

Ich möchte mir das Spiel gerne kaufen... Ich möchte das Pack wo die 3 Addons ausser Flügel der Götter oder wie das heisst dabei sind... Aber bevor ich mir das geholt hab wie aktiviere ich denn meinen Account?  Und gibt es ne Möglichhkeit das ich das Spiel nur downloade und den Key zugeschickt bekomme?  ich möcht nämlich gern so früh wie möglich anfangen zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (16. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir das Spiel gerne kaufen... Ich möchte das Pack wo die 3 Addons ausser Flügel der Götter oder wie das heisst dabei sind... Aber bevor ich mir das geholt hab wie aktiviere ich denn meinen Account?  Und gibt es ne Möglichhkeit das ich das Spiel nur downloade und den Key zugeschickt bekomme?  ich möcht nämlich gern so früh wie möglich anfangen zu zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, die Keys kommen nur mit der Spieledisk und es gibt auch keine Downloadversion von FFXI zu kaufen.


Die Aktivierung läuft so ab:
Nach der Installation erstellt man sich einen Playonline-Account und aktiviert für diesen dann die Keys (FFXI wird dann nach dem Freimonat berechnet, die Addons werden einfach nur freigeschaltet).





Nochmal @Pixies: Best mob ever, durch einen "Convert-Unfall" ^^ bin ich gestorben ohne das jemand mit Raise in der Nähe wäre, dann kam irgendwann aber ein Pixie vorbei und hat mich mit RaiseIII (das wären sonst 2k exp Verlust gewesen  ) wiederbelebt. Ich mag die Viecher wirklich, auch wenn ich "Feen" an sich scheiße finde *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Übrigens sollte man sie auch wirklich nicht töten, ähnlich wie z.B. bei den Tonberries sammelt sich das negativ an, so dass sie scheinbar diese Spieler nicht mehr heilen etc.


----------



## Mayuan (16. März 2008)

Ich habe final fantasy XI gespielt als es sofort raus kam in usa, hatte auf dem server Odin ein Samurai level 75 
mit dem namen "Cifer", aber leider als ich aufgehört habe nach etwa einem jahr, habe ich auch contact an spielern verloren mit denen ich gerne zusammen gelevelt habe, vieleicht ist hier jemand der mich kennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (16. März 2008)

Stimmt es das man zum Account aktivieren eine Kreditkarte braucht? Oder kann ich gleich sagen das ich mit ELV bezahle.. Dann kauif ich mir nämlich das Final Fanatsy Starpaket für 5 Euro bei Amazon.. Das is est wert... Kann mal jmd bitte einfach einen Ingame Screen der wirklich heute oder so gemacht wurde posten.. Irgendwie sieht die grafik auf den Screens immer verschieden aus...  Danke =)


----------



## cuddles 123 (16. März 2008)

Wenn du in Deutschland lebst bzw ein Deutsches Konto hast kannst du über ELV aktivieren. Zum Starter Pack, wenn du vor hast länger zu spielen solltest du gleich zur 2007 Version greifen im Starter Pack hast du zwar die Daten der Add Ons auf DVD aber nur den Key fürs Hauptspiel. Die Keys für die Add Ons müsstest du extra kaufen.

Klick <<< Da kannst du dir das nochmal ansehen incl. Preise.


----------



## Serran (16. März 2008)

Ich hab jetzt das Starterpaket bestellt für 5 Euro... Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich länger spiele... Ich hab auch ein Gamepad ... Wie chattet man mit der Tastatur?


----------



## Solidavius (16. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das Starterpaket bestellt für 5 Euro... Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich länger spiele... Ich hab auch ein Gamepad ... Wie chattet man mit der Tastatur?



ganz normal, leertaste (standardmäßig wäre das dann /say) einmal drücken oder für bestimmte Chats wie Linkshell (Srtg+L) oder Party (Srtg+P) einmal das jeweilige drücken und lostippen, mit Enter abschicken.

Ne Besonderheit bei FFXI ist es, dass du dann im Chatfenster über die Tabulatortaste eine Auto-Übersetzungsfunktion hast.
Entweder man schreibt die ersten Buchstaben eines Wortes (z.B. den Namen eines Areals) und dann wird das erkannt und vervollständigt oder man wählt aus der liste das gewünschte aus (auch Satzkonstrukte wie "Ich muss etwas erledigen, bis dann" etc.).
Man schreibt dabei in seiner eingestellten Spielsprache und alles was mit dem Auto-Translator geschrieben wurde (rote+grüne Klammer) wird bei jedem Spieler in der jeweiligen Sprache angezeigt (also auch Japanisch etc.).


Ich hätte btw. eher zu der 10&#8364; Version mit den ersten beiden Addons gegriffen- Zilart-Missionen sind erst ab lv65 und nach der halben FFXI-Story, aber die CoP Missionen kann man schon ab lv30 machen (bzw. wird der Level für alle runtergeschraubt in diesen Arealen, nennt sich Level-Cap und kommt in FFXI oft vor damit man in jedem Level etwas spielen kann und es auch für High-Level Spieler trotzdem noch eine Herausforderung bzw. mitmachen wollen weil sie es noch nicht gemacht haben. Dafür sind die CoP Missionen alles andere als einfach). 

Vor allem hat man dann aber Zugriff auf viele Areale und das ist wichtig fürs leveln. Da es im Westen bereits mit den ersten beiden Addons erschienen ist, hat es sich eingebürgert, dass man vom Level ca. 25-30/32 in den Dschungel von Kazham geht und danach in die Wüste Altepa. Beide Regionen sind Bestandteil des Rise of the Zilart Addons, sprich dann müsste man Gruppen suchen, die woanders in diesem Bereich leveln.
Denke 5&#8364; mehr sollte man dann eher investieren, da es schon recht früh nützlich wäre (ich will nicht sagen zwingend, aber es ist halt Standard).
Die 2007 Version ist natürlich noch besser (schnelleres Leveln ab lv50-55, zumindest wenn die Stadt brav verteidigt wird), aber kann verstehen, dass man nicht gleich 30&#8364; ausgeben will.




@Screenshots: Meiner war von der PC-Version mit allen Einstellungen auf hoch (+versteckte Einstellungen wie mehr Bumb-Mapping nur auf 2/5) und ein paar Tage alt. Kommt natürlich auch immer auf die Perspektive und Areal sowie Tageszeit und Wetter an, wie hübsch es dann wirkt. Mit dem im Startpost verlinkten Benchmark kann man ja auch schon etwas vorher gucken.


----------



## Serran (17. März 2008)

Die Addons kann ich mir ya für 10 Euro dazu holen , das ist nicht das Proböelm , aber ich möcht erstmal testen ob mir das Spiel zusagt...


----------



## Solidavius (17. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Die Addons kann ich mir ya für 10 Euro dazu holen , das ist nicht das Proböelm , aber ich möcht erstmal testen ob mir das Spiel zusagt...



klar und geht mit dem Starterkit auch recht einfach, da man nur noch die bereits installierten Addons freischalten muss (und wohl noch ein Update ziehen danach) - auch wenn es dann insgesamt teurer kommt, sollte man dabeibleiben wollen ^^

Nur bis lv25 hat man eigentlich recht wenig vom Spiel gesehen.
Gerade FFXI ist ja alles andere als Einsteigerfreundlich, findet man aber einmal gefallen daran wird es eigentlich immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da quasi alles in einen Charakter investiert wird, wird das Spiel später immer angenehmer (Z.B. freigeschaltete Reisemöglichkeiten, Maps etc. kann man auch ggf. bei dem nächsten Job verwenden, den man Leveln möchte) und für mich ist z.B. das Fortschreiten in der Handlung oder der Zugang zu neuen Gebieten viel gewinnbringender als nur der beste Item-Drop oder das nächste Level (auch schön, aber gibt es ja im Prinzip in jedem mmorpg).


Das beste was man machen kann, ist es so früh wie möglich auf dem gewünschten Server sich eine Linkshell (=Gilde) zu suchen. Auf jedem Server gibt es mehr als genug Linkshells, die Spieler jeden Levels annehmen.
Nette Sache:
http://fanzone.playonline.com/lscom/index.do
Ist das offizielle LS-Portal von Square-Enix, in dem sich die Linkshells und Spieler eintragen können und so jeder eine Art Clanseite hat (inkl. automatische Aktualisierung des Spielfortschritts und der Ausrüstung etc.).
Auch ohne Login kann man z.B. nach rein-deutschsprachigen LSs suchen und dann beim ersten Spielantritt über /tell einen Auffnahmeanfrage an diejenigen verschicken (bzw. gar davor).

Falls man erst mal etwas allein umherwandern möchte, sollte man sich auch nicht scheuen Leute zu fragen (man kann da auch auf das Mentor-zeichen M achten, welches einige Spieler freiwillig tragen) oder einen /shout abzusetzen. In dem Fall ist aber die Lektüre von Seiten wie z.B. http://wiki.ffxiclopedia.org empfehlenswert, speziell Guides, Jobinfos etc. (ok, auch später hat man das Spiel immer im Fenstermodus und solche Seiten nebenbei offen für Kampftipps, NPC-Standorten usw. *g* ).


----------



## Serran (18. März 2008)

Ich krieg meinen final Fantasy Account nicht mal aktiviert.. Wo kann ich den FF Code eingeben?!?!


----------



## Solidavius (18. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich krieg meinen final Fantasy Account nicht mal aktiviert.. Wo kann ich den FF Code eingeben?!?!




Im FFXI-Startmenü im Play-online-Viewer.
Dort gibt es ja "Play" (worauf er dann erst nach Updates checkt) etc. und auch "Content-ID" erwerben/kaufen oder so. Dort gibt man dann den Code ein.


----------



## Serran (18. März 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Char gemacht und alles... Und ich hab sogar den Coupon abgegeben... Aber was jetz!?!?!

Keine Quests gar nichts... Ich hatte mir das ein bischen besser vorgtesselt wenigstens mit Qs... Was soll ich da jetzt eig. machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (19. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt nen Char gemacht und alles... Und ich hab sogar den Coupon abgegeben... Aber was jetz!?!?!
> 
> Keine Quests gar nichts... Ich hatte mir das ein bischen besser vorgtesselt wenigstens mit Qs... Was soll ich da jetzt eig. machen?
> 
> ...




Quests gibt es natürlich schon, aber FFXI hat nicht das Systmen von z.B. DiabloII/WoW. Es wird dir nicht angezeigt welcher NPC eine Quest für dich hat oder später mal haben könnte nachdem bestimmte Bedingungen (meist Fame in dieser Nation) erfüllt wurden. Im Prinzip spielt man also wie in einem Offline-RPG und labert mal mit jedem NPC über den man stolpert.
Öfters wirst du dann eine kleine oder größere Cutscene bekommen oder dir wird einfach nur erzählt, was der NPC haben möchte (meist Items oder bestimmte Punkte anklicken, wobei die Beschaffung unterschiedlich ist).
Anschließend steht du am Anfang erstmal wie der Ochs vorm Berg, da du meistens nur sehr begrenzte Informationen erhälst, insbesondere da dir zu keiner Zeit ein Gelber Punkt auf der Map oder Pfeile usw. zeigen wo du hin laufen sollst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige NPCs fungieren auch als Ingame-Erklärer von Dingen wie dem eigenem Moghaus.
Für die Quests ist es aber sehr hilfreich, online nach Questbeschreibungen zu suchen statt sich immer nur blind reinzustürzen.


Auf welchem Server bist du denn jetzt?


Am Stadttor der jeweiligen Nation kann du mal die Stadtwachen ansprechen. Die einen werden dir auf Wunsch "Signet" geben (ein mehrstündiger Status, der dir beim Leveln zusätzlich Kristalle als drops gibt, weiter Vorteile wie TP-Erhaltung beim Heilen hat und dir "Conquest-Points" neben den EXP gibt. Diese können dann beim gleichen NPC in Items investiert werden, als erstes sollte man davon auf einen EXP-Bonus Ring sparen (z.B. das "Empress Band"), die gibt es nicht für Gil. Weitere nützliche Sachen sind Warp (zurück zum aktuellen "Speicher"Kristall, dem Homepoint) und Reraise Scrolls (temporärer Status, durch den man sich sich wiederbeleben kann).
Eine andere Art von Stadtwache wird dir die erste Mission (das sind die Handlungsstränge) deiner Nation geben.
Außerdem verkauft ein oder zwei NPCs in der Stadt ein paar Maps, die man auf jeden Fall kaufen sollte. Drops werden fast alle im AH verkauft, entweder einzeln oder als "Stack" (meist ein Dutzend, im Itemmenü sortieren lassen, werden nicht automatisch zusammengefasst und so ist schnell das Inventar voll). Man kann auch schauen, was man bei einem NPC-Händler bekommen kann (manchmal sin die Preise im AH sogar niedriger), aber die relativ große Wirtschaft von FFXI läuft zum Großteil über das AH.


In den ersten Gebieten um die Stadt kann gelevelt werden, falls du erstmal rumspielen/gucken willst: Bis LV3 gibt es keinen Exp-Verlust wenn man Stirbt, du musst dann einfach nur zurück zu Homepoint wählen und hast auch keine Reparaturkosten oder sonstiges (Rüstung nutzt sich nicht ab in FFXI).
Bis lv 10 levelst du solo, ab 8 oder so kannst du auch ein Gebiet/Dungeon weiter probieren als das Startgebiet. Bei deinem ersten Job bist du noch relativ schwach, gerade weil du die Fähigkeit einen Support-Job zu wählen erst mit 18 (dann für immer und jedes Level) erlangen kannst (Quest, hier brauchst du für die Mobs entweder Gleichgesinnte oder Hilfe eines höhreren Levels -> Linkshell suchen). Wenn man den 2. (oder wie viele man möchte) Job levelt, profitiert man auch davon, dass z.B. Skills wie Ausweichen schon trainiert wurden.


Auf der offizielle Seite gibt es auch ein paar Erklärungen:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11de/guide/sys...l?pageID=system
auch in Videoform:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11newplayer/index.html?lang=de


----------



## Serran (19. März 2008)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Quests gibt es natürlich schon, aber FFXI hat nicht das Systmen von z.B. DiabloII/WoW. Es wird dir nicht angezeigt welcher NPC eine Quest für dich hat oder später mal haben könnte nachdem bestimmte Bedingungen (meist Fame in dieser Nation) erfüllt wurden. Im Prinzip spielt man also wie in einem Offline-RPG und labert mal mit jedem NPC über den man stolpert.
> Öfters wirst du dann eine kleine oder größere Cutscene bekommen oder dir wird einfach nur erzählt, was der NPC haben möchte (meist Items oder bestimmte Punkte anklicken, wobei die Beschaffung unterschiedlich ist).
> Anschließend steht du am Anfang erstmal wie der Ochs vorm Berg, da du meistens nur sehr begrenzte Informationen erhälst, insbesondere da dir zu keiner Zeit ein Gelber Punkt auf der Map oder Pfeile usw. zeigen wo du hin laufen sollst
> 
> ...



Danke... Ich steig zwar immer noch nich durch , aber n bisschen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Fragen wir mal anders : Wo bist du auf welchem  Serverß

Ich wollt eig auf Asura gehen


----------



## Serran (19. März 2008)

Ach udn noch was... Nach welcher zeit ist das Spiel.. Ich wollte zum Blacksmith und der sagt der hätte nur 8-23 uhr auf.. yaa es ist nur gerade 16 uhr.. also wonach geht der?


----------



## cuddles 123 (19. März 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ach udn noch was... Nach welcher zeit ist das Spiel.. Ich wollte zum Blacksmith und der sagt der hätte nur 8-23 uhr auf.. yaa es ist nur gerade 16 uhr.. also wonach geht der?



1h ist ein ingame Tag!


----------



## Solidavius (19. März 2008)

du hast ja links unten diese Uhr.

FFXI hat eine eigene Spielzeit, die immer auf jedem Server gleich ist, egal von wo man sich ins Spiel einloggt.

Eine Spiel-Stunde entspricht 2 Minuten und 24 Sekunden Erd-Zeit.
Ein Spiel-Tag geht somit knapp eine Erd-Stunde.

Neben den Öffnungszeiten ist das Z.B. für viele Quests wichtig, dann kommen nachts in vielen Gebieten Untote und vor allem hat man jede Stunde einen wunderschönen Sonnenauf-und -untergang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch zu beachten ist, dass es 8 Wochentage gibt (jeder mit einem anderen Element, was Auswirkungen auf diverse Faktoren hat).

Ein Spiel-Monat ist auch noch interessant, da es noch einen Mondzyklus gibt (alle 1 Tage und 6 Stunden Erdzeit gibt es Voll- oder Neumond), zumindest für die Fischer etc. ^^

Jahreszeiten gibt es nicht, das Wetter ist von Region zu Region unterschiedlich (also kein Regen in der Wüste) und wechselt dort, was auch für bestimmte Faktoren zu beachten ist.



Vana'diel Jahre haben keine Bedeutung im Spiel, die werden aber trotzdem gezählt, im Moment sind wir im Jahr 1043. Die ersten Spieler müssten so bei ca. C.E. 880 noch was angefangen haben (und "Story-Zeit" bleibt dabei, es sind also immer 20 Jahre nach dem Crystal War, auch wenn wir schon viel weiter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist allerdings ganz gut um Jahreszahlen einzuordnen, die ab und an genannt werden.

(C.E. = Crystal Era. Es gibt aber noch Geschehnisse davor, das wird in den Missionen zu den ersten beiden Addons angerissen).


----------



## Yemaya (22. März 2008)

solltest du diese Uhr unten Links nicht sehen kannst du sie aktivieren über das Menü oder wenn du in den Chat den Befehl "/clock" eingibst.

Der kleine farbige Kreis vor der Zeit ist das Symbol für den Tag.
Wochentage in Reihenfolge:
Feuer (rot)
Erde (gelb)
Wasser (dunkelblau)
Wind (grün)
Eis (hellblau)
Blitz (lila)
Licht (weiß)
Schatten (schwarz)

Wichtig ist auch noch der Tageswechsel jeden Sonntag Nachmittag, wenn in Japan Mitternacht ist, dann wird die Tally gestartet und ausgewertet, welche der Nationen in der vergangenen Woche die Stärkste Präsens gezeigt hat und das Ranking neu vergeben, was wiederum Einfluss darauf hat, was du bei welchen NPC's und Shops zu kaufen bekommst oder dann halt nicht. Außerdem werden diverse Zähler zurückgesetzt, da bestimmte Vorgänge nur einmal pro Tally-Periode ausgeführt werden dürfen (z.B. das aufladen der EXP-Bonus-Ringe).


----------



## Serran (24. August 2008)

Ich wütrd gern wieder mit dem Spiel anfangen , aber da es ein Spiel ist  , dass alleine nicht zu schaffen ist möchte cich fragen ob jeand Lust hat mir alles zu erklären und auch manchmal zu helfen oder sich mit dir zusammen einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen. Ich hab damals aufgehört weil es alleine zu schwierig war und das Gruppensuchen auch sehr schwer war.


----------



## Solidavius (25. August 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Ich wütrd gern wieder mit dem Spiel anfangen , aber da es ein Spiel ist  , dass alleine nicht zu schaffen ist möchte cich fragen ob jeand Lust hat mir alles zu erklären und auch manchmal zu helfen oder sich mit dir zusammen einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen. Ich hab damals aufgehört weil es alleine zu schwierig war und das Gruppensuchen auch sehr schwer war.



Man braucht eben ein paar Ansprechpartner. Einfach rumfragen, ob es nicht (vielleicht sogar deutsche) Social Linkshells gibt. Mentoren und andere helfen natürlich auch gern, wenn man nicht gerade bettelt oder im Shout spammt.


Inbesondere zum Gruppen suchen kommt aber jetzt was neues und wohl gerade für Neueinsteiger interessantes:


Mit dem kommenden Content-Update im September wird eine bedeutende Erweiterung des Level-Systems vorgenommen:

Das "Level Sync" System.
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...599/detail.html
oder auf der deutschen Seite: http://www.playonline.com/ff11de/index.shtml


Hintergrund: In FFXI ist man sehr darauf bedacht, möglichst gleich hohe Level für das Gruppenleveln zu haben, sprich keiner der (normalerweise) 6 Spieler sollte mehr als 2-3 Level (am Anfang sogar noch weniger) weiter sein oder zurück liegen als die anderen Spieler.

Das neue System erlaubt es alle Spieler eine Gruppe temporär auf das Level des niedrigsten Spielers zurückzusetzen.
Genau wie in den bisherigen Level-Cap Gebieten (die jeden der hinein geht z.B. auf lv30 zurückschrauben, falls der aktuelle Job höher ist) bekommen so auch die - eigentlich - High Level Spieler so viel Erfahrungspunkte wie wenn man nativ dieses Level hätte.

Bei FFXI sind die Erfahrungspunkte immer gleich abhängig vom Level des Monsters (und anderer Faktoren wie Spieleranzahl etc.), für ein Monster das 10 Level höher ist bekommt man immer - rein als Bsp - 200 Erfahrungspunkte.
Später ändert sich eigentlich nur, dass die Spieler erfahrener sind und mehr Fähigkeiten zur Verfügung haben, so dass alles effektiver wird. (so kommt man später trotz der gleichen Exp/Mob ausreichend schnell voran, man braucht natürlich mit 70 vieeeeel mehr Exp als mit 20 zum nächsten Level). Zudem gibt es dadurch "Exp-chains", ein Bonus der für das schnelle töten starker Gegner gegeben wird und sich bei richtig guten Partys später auf 50-100 Combos hochtreiben lässt (das gibt dann erst die richtigen Exp).

Ergo kann man mit den neuem System bei niedrigen Spielern mitkämpfen und bekommt gleichzeitig noch gute Exp. Man levelt dann quasi z.B. mit den temporären 20, bekommt die nun gleich hohen Exp aber weiterhin dem eigentlichem Level (z.B. 66) gutgeschrieben.

Hauptsächlich sorgt das neue System dafür, dass:
- Neulinge können mit alteingesessenen Freunden gemeinsam leveln, ohne dass diese einen Job auf dem aktuellen Level haben müssen (man kann zwar in FFXI jederzeit die Klasse wechseln und es gibt 20 davon, aber dennoch ist es selten, dass man zufällig genau den gesuchten Job mit passendem Level hat, falls jemand in der Gilde fragt)
Wobei etwas ähnliches mit bestimmten Bonusgegenständen schon lange möglich war, aber nur zu zweit. 
- Z.B. in einer Gilde (hier Linkshell) oder aus der Freundesliste kann man jederzeit zusammen leveln, nur die Klassen sind natürlich wichtig. Das ist z.B. sehr nützlich, wenn man zusammen das Spiel beginnt aber der eine mehr levelt als der andere etc.
- auch in den Level-Gruppen mit zufälligen Spielern hilft es. Z.B. wenn man gerade keinen Tank finden kann mit geeignetem Level, kann man einfach einen mit höherem Level einladen.


In dem Zusammenhang gibt es eine weitere Neuerung. Zuvor wurden bei der temporären Senkung des Levels alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände abgelegt, die über dem aktuellen Level lagen.
Nach dem Update wird z.B. die High Level Gear proportional zum Level schwächer gemacht. Also Werte runter, bestimmte Effekte ganz deaktiviert usw.

Da dies nun auch bei den bisherigen Level-Cap-Gebieten eingesetzt wird, muss man nun nicht mehr sich für den jeweiligen Level die passende Ausrüstung besorgen/horten (oder nackt kämpfen).


Klingt alles viel komplizierter als es ist ^^


Alle Details, Inhalte und Neuerungen des Updates werden aber erst am Release-Tag verraten.



ah und eher was für die FFXI-Spieler:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iesY1XssACM

Im Video werden Details gezeigt, die man entweder selten im Blickfeld hat, nicht weiß, nur zu einer ganz bestimmten Zeit oder zufällig erleben kann oder eben schlicht übersieht (meist ist man ja nicht zum Sightseeing in einer Area ^^)
Glaube es gibt fast keinen Spieler, auchwenn er schon 2 Jahre oder so FFXI zockt, der wirklich alles in dem Video schon selbst gesehen hat ^^

Z.B. der Regenbogen in La Theine, der Ausbruch von Mount Yuhtunga und Mount Zhayolm, an die Oberfläche kommende Wale während der Fähre von Mhaura nach Aht Urhgan, diverse Vögel/Insekten und Fische/Rochen/Delfine in diversen Gebieten, der herabstoßende Wyvern in Lufaise Meadows (kein Gegner), dass man den Heavens Tower von der Fähre und dem Luftschiff sehen kann usw.

Das Video könnte man auch wohl noch 10min länger machen, mir ist jetzt spontan noch das Untergeschoss im Heavens Tower eingefallen, da verirren sich imo auch nur wenige hin ^^


ah und hier ist noch ein cool gemachtes "AMV" zur CoP-Story 8also vorsicht Spoiler, wobei man die am Anfang eh nicht rafft^^)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd1EjhhCbW4
ist imo aber ne gute Motivation die schweren CoP-Missionen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (13. Oktober 2008)

naja der link ist schon weilchen alt aber anscheint hier noch nicht gepostet. 

wer von euch mal FFXI mal antesten wollten aber dennen 5 euro zuviel waren. haben jetzt die gelegenheit eine 14tage test version von Final Fantasy XI runterzuladen und zu spielen. 

grundsätzt folgt ihr diesen link einfach Final Fantasy 14-Tage Trial von Gamestar

ich kopiere hier noch mal die anleitung

1. Laden Sie sich den Spielclient von GameStar.de herunter.
2. Entpacken Sie die Setup-Dateien auf ihrer Festplatte.
3. Installieren Sie zunächst die PlayOnline-Software. Diese wird zwingend zum Spieln benötigt.
4. Installieren Sie Final Fantasy XI.
5. Nach dem ersten Start des Spiels müssen Sie ihre PlayOnline-Software aktualisieren. Dies geschieht automatisch.
6. Um die 14 Tage Testversion freizuschalten benötigen Sie einen Produktkey. Diesen erhalten Sie über die offizielle Final Fantasy XI-Website . Pro E-Mail-Adresse wird nur ein Schlüssel vergeben.
7. Geben Sie den per E-Mail erhaltenen Zugangsschlüssel in der PlayOnline-Software ein.
8. Final Fantasy XI wird automatisch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht und steht zum Spielen bereit.

zusagen sei. nimmt euch viel zeit den das updaten von FFXI kann dauern!

edit: also neulinge, wenn ihr hilfe braucht kann ich euch kurz an die hand nehmen und euch das spiel erklären, was ihr so machen könnt. schreibt mir einfach ne PM hier im forum. habe Team Speak server, da können wir uns dann in ruhe unterhalten. ich spiele  auf dem server "Odin", solltes ihr auf ein anderen server gehn wollen kann ich euch dann leider nicht im praktischen helfen.


----------



## Solidavius (20. Oktober 2008)

Louis schrieb:


> wer von euch mal FFXI mal antesten wollten aber dennen 5 euro zuviel waren. haben jetzt die gelegenheit eine 14tage test version von Final Fantasy XI runterzuladen und zu spielen.
> 
> grundsätzt folgt ihr diesen link einfach Final Fantasy 14-Tage Trial von Gamestar



Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich SE noch überwinden kann eine free Trial weltweit anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderseits sind 14 Tage eigentlich keine ausreichende Zeit um FFXI testen zu können, selbst in dem Gratismonat der Vollversion ist das knapp imo (außer man möchte nur das Kampf/Levelsystem kennen lernen, aber es ist fast schon erschreckend wenn man nach einier Zeit einen Überblick über den ganzen Content bekommt ^^). 

Aber gut, so kann jeder mal reinschnuppern, solche Maßnahmen hätte SE aber auch gleich machen sollen, hätten so sicher deutlich mehr als die halbe Millionen Spieler (seltsamerweise die ganzen Jahre, auch mit WoW, eine konstante Zahl, inzwischen wohl etwas mehr wegen der 360 und Europa) erreichen können.
Dazu gehört ja auch, dass man sich auf einmal überlegt hat, den Europa-Markt zu pushen (mit alternativen Zahlungsmethoden und Sprachen) und ein besseres Tutorial zum Spielstart einzubauen (hat das übrigens schon jemand gesehen? bekommen ja nur ganze neue Spieler).


----------



## Steila (18. November 2008)

Hab vor ein parr monaten angefangen aber musste aus zeitgründen wieder aufhören ,jetzt hab ich wieder zeit und fange mit nem kumpel gleichzeitig an.

Inwiefern hat sich das tutorial denn verändert als ich damals angefangen hatte wars doch etwas zäh was mich aber nicht abschreckt.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der deutschsprachigen bevölkerung auf dem servern? Gibts es da große unterschiede oder ist auf einem server auffallend viel an deutschsprachiger bevölkerung? 

MFG


Steila


----------



## Solidavius (18. November 2008)

Steila schrieb:


> Hab vor ein parr monaten angefangen aber musste aus zeitgründen wieder aufhören ,jetzt hab ich wieder zeit und fange mit nem kumpel gleichzeitig an.
> 
> Inwiefern hat sich das tutorial denn verändert als ich damals angefangen hatte wars doch etwas zäh was mich aber nicht abschreckt.
> 
> ...



Also das neue Tutorial ist ein NPC pro Startnation, der durch ein paar Miniquests den Spieleinstieg erleichtert/ einen roten Faden am Anfang gibt. Das sind dann zunächst so Sachen wie Signet-Buff besorgen, sowas ist für Neulinge ohne Hilfe/Vorkenntnisse auf jeden Fall gut.
Es gab zwar auch schon davor NPCs, die einen das meiste Grundlegende erklären, aber man wird nie zu denen direkt hingeschickt und ich glaube die wenigstens erhielten die Infos über diese ^^
Aber hier mal ne Liste dieser NPCs+Themen:
http://wiki.ffxiclopedia.org/wiki/Adventurer%27s_Assistant

Zudem gibt es bei diesem neuen Tutorial ziemlich gute Rewards (Gil, Exp und vor allem ein Reraise-Ring, den man zehnmal benutzen kann) für ganz neue Spieler.

Hier sind alle 9 Miniquests:
http://www.bluegartrls.com/forum/ffxi-adva...mode-start.html





dann noch News:
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...802/detail.html
Wie üblich versteckt sich in dieser Geschichte/"Interview" mit diesem Goblin/Moblin ein Hinweis auf das Content-Update im Dezember.

Die Entwickler machen nämlich ihre Idee tatsächlich wahr und erlauben Spielern eigene Dungeons zu erstellen und zu spielen. Sogar anderen zur Verfügung stellen und ggf. Eintritt verlangen ist möglich.
Wie komplex das ganze ist muss sich noch zeige. Ich vermute der Editor dafür wird ähnlich wie das Einrichten des eigenen Hauses/Raumes sein nur eben mit Räumen ink. Gegner-"layouts"

Im Prinzip wahrscheinlich eine vom Spieler kontrollierte Version der Nyzul Isle Investigation, eine Instanz mit zufällig generierten Ebenen. 


kleine Detailänderungen vom Dezember-Update:
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...815/detail.html
- die Exp-Bonus-Ringe kann man nun auch in Aht Urhgan und in der Vergangenheit wieder aufladen
- Teleport von Jeuno nach Aht Urhgan/Whitegate über einen NPC (wie bisher in den Nationen)
- Respawnzeiten der Schatztruhen wird verringert (eventuell speziell wenn sie Maps und AF-Rüstung enthalten)

Außerdem schon angekündingt:
- Weiterführung der Wings of the Goddess Missions/Story
- Content speziell für lowlevel Spieler


----------



## Solidavius (24. November 2008)

In Tokio fand das Vana'diel Festival 2008 und brachte wie übliche einige News hervor.

http://blog.square-enix.com/ff11/2008/11/t...ues_with_t.html
- 3 neue Mini-Addons. Gewichtung liegt dabei auf neue Handlungsstränge eingebettet in den verfügbaren Arealen (laut Beschreibung auch Verknüpfung/Vertiefung von bisherigen Geschehnissen). Sie werden nur als Download (über den Gamelauncher, Playonline) für je ca. 10$ angeboten.

Das ganze steht aber nicht im Konflikt mit Content-Updates und der Fortsetzung der Inhalte des letzten Addons (bei FFXI-Addons werden die Story-Missionen, teils Areale und mehr immer erst nach und nach angeboten, bis die Handlung eben abgeschlossen ist), denn man hat ein weiteres Entwickler-Team für diese Addons in FFXI eingebunden. Geleitet wird das ganze von Masato Kato, der das Skript für FFXI und das 1. Addon schrieb (und früher z.B. bei FF7)
Die Teaser Seite der Mini-Addons:
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/addon/

> *A Crystalline Prophecy*  &#8211;  Ode of Life Bestowing
erscheint als erstes, Frühjahr 2009 (die anderen dann je nach ein paar Monaten)
> *A Moogle Kupo d&#8217;Etat* &#8211; Evil in Small Doses
> *A Shantotto Ascension* &#8211; The Legend Torn, Her Empire Born

Anfangen kann man wie üblich mit Lv30 solo oder so und die Endfights benötigen dann wahrscheinlich schon ne 6er Party Lv75er. Angelegt sind die Mini-Addons auf je 1-2 Monate Spielzeit (ist das dann Durchschnitt oder wie will man das angeben? ^^) und Rewards wie Rüstungen etc. gibt es natürlich auch.


Dann auch weiteres zum Dezember Content-Update:

http://blog.square-enix.com/ff11/2008/11/t...scenario_1.html
Bilder dazu nur beim japanischen Blogeintrag: http://blog.square-enix.com/ff11/2008/11/post_300.html

- neues System "*Fields of Valor*", an Spieler mit niedrigerem Level gerichtet. Im Prinzip hat man da jetzt zusätzlich WoW-typische Quests eingebaut  An Außenposten und in der nähe von Städten kann man jetzt Aufträge annehmen, in denen man eine bestimmte Menge Gegner (mit passendem Level allerdings) töten muss und als "Quest"-Belohnung zusätzliche Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. Soll primär Leuten ne lohnenswerte Beschäftigung geben, falls sie auf ne Party-Einladung (zum Leveln) länger warten müssen. Aus dem Grund kann man das aber auch nur einmal pro Echtzeit-Stunde starten.
zusätzlich kann man sich danach auf die Suche nach einer Treasure Casket begeben, die dann spawned und Items beinhalten

- Group 2 Merit Point Fähigkeiten für die beiden neuesten Klassen Scholar und Dancer. (Merit Points kann man mit dem höchsten Level, also 75, statt Level-Ups/Exp sammeln. Man bekommt dann ein Menü mit dem man die Fähigkeiten weiter ausbauen kann, entweder für den jeweiligen 75er Job oder Charakter-Werte an sich, die dann auch bei den anderen Klassen wirken die man noch nicht so hoch gelevelt hat)

Für den Scholar wurden sie schon bekannt gegeben:
>Altruism
Light Arts Stratagem (requires two charges).
Increases the accuracy of your next white magic spell.
>Focalization
Dark Arts Stratagem (requires two charges).
Increases the accuracy of your next black magic spell.
>Tranquility
Light Arts Stratagem (requires two charges).
Your next white magic spell will generate less enmity.
>Equanimity
Dark Arts Stratagem (requires two charges).
Your next black magic spell will generate less enmity.
> Enlightenment
Optimizes both white and black magic capabilities and allows access to both addenda for your next spell. Recast: 10min.
> Stormsurge
Storm-type spells grant a bonus to attributes associated with their element.
Initial bonus value: +3.

Die des Dancers werden auf dem amerikanischen Fan Festival 2008 Anfang Dezember bekannt gegeben (mit noch mehr News?)

- In Dynamis (einer der Instanzen-Modi in FFXI) wird man nun auch die Relic-Rüstungen für den Dancer und Scholar finden können.

- warum auch immer gibt es nun bei den Ingame-Hochzeiten doch noch einen Anzug für den Bräutigam (fehlt ihnen aber früh auf  ). Diese Hochzeiten sind btw. gewöhnungsbedürftig/nerdig. Da muss man sogar einen Termin machen / Ort kaufen etc. weil extra ein GM (in dem Fall Wedding Master) die Trauung übernimmt 

- es wurde verraten, dass die Glory Crown doch einen versteckten Effekt hat, der eine EXP-Steigerung beim leveln in Aht Urhgan Arealen bewirkt (falls sich wer wundert, es ist Absicht dass einige Gegenstände versteckte Effekte haben, Gegner bestimmte Taktiken benötigen und auch selten Formelberechnungen etc. preis gegeben werden. Die Spieler finden das meiste selbst heraus und die Entwickler wollen, dass dies einen zusätzlichen Reiz bietet)



http://blog.square-enix.com/ff11/2008/11/t...t_scenario.html
Bilder wieder nur: http://blog.square-enix.com/ff11/2008/11/post_298.html

- Beim Level Sync System verschwinden nun nicht mehr die Buffs wenn einer in der Party ein Level Up erhält (und der Level neu angepasst wird, durch dieses System haben ja alle in der Gruppe temporär das gleiche Level). Außerdem werden beim "Runterskalieren" der Rüstung weitere Effekte wie MP+ während dem Heilen beibehalten (aber natürlich angepasst).

- neue Starlight Celebration Items (Fest)

- Andeutungen zu den nächsten Wings of the Goddess Missions.
The Mysterious Young Beauty:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vermutlich die Dame, von der ihre Handlanger in den letzten Missionen sprachen. Da kommt wohl mal ein weiblicher (richtiger) Bösewicht.

- das System zum generieren der eigenen Dungeons über die Moblin Maze Mongers wurde genauer erläutert. Wie erwartet ist das ganze mehr ein Einstellen von Variablen (unklar ob auch direkte Veränderungen des Areals an sich möglich sind), man legt Maze Runes auf eine Art Spielbrett und erstellt dadurch den Dungeon.
Rewards gibt es auch und die Aufgabebereiche in den Dungeons gehen auch über das Kämpfen hinaus, z.B. Crafting.




außerdem weitere Kleinigkeiten:
- Teilnehmer des Fan Fests erhielten neue Schilde, die die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit und Food-Dauer erhöhen.
- neue Quests mit Burning Circles (ne Art mini Instanz, Raum mit Bossgegner), durch die man z.B. gegen die Serpent General NPCs antreten kann.
- Job-Anpassungen:
> Summoner: Etwas damit man beim Amnesia-Effekt nicht ganz aufgeschmissen ist
> Puppetmaster: KI der Puppe beim Zaubern wird verbessert
> Whitemage: wahrscheinlich neue Fähigkeiten irgendwann
> Beastmaster: Die Stärke der Pets steigt mit der Einsatzdauer an, genau wie beim Wyvern des Dragoon.
- irgendwas soll mit den Mannequins (schwer zu bekommende Rüstungsaufbewahrungs-Möbel) im ersten Update 2009 geändert werden.
- weitere Rüstungssets können bei NPCs zur Lagerung abgegeben werden, z.B. Nyzul sets


Zudem wurde bekannt gegeben, dass beim PSP-Spiel "Dissidia: Final Fantasy" der FFXI-NPC Shantotto in die Charakterauswahl (ein Mix aus FF-Charakteren aller Hauptteile) aufgenommen wurde.

Dissidia:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FFXI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gute Wahl, mit eine der krankesten NPCs die ich kenne ^^


----------



## Solidavius (18. Januar 2009)

ein zweites Szenerie/Detail-Video zu Vana'diel (der FFXI Spielwelt)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kzrmwcSizIY&fmt=18
Ist vom gleichen Typ und wieder sehr sehenswert (wenn man eine gute, stimmige und glaubhafte Spielewelt honorieren kann), diesmal auch mehr von den neuen Addon-Arealen und den Städten.


----------



## Curumo (20. Januar 2009)

mal ein danke das du hier versucht ein wenig FFXI up to date zu halten
sowas muss man auch mal sagen ^^


----------



## Solidavius (17. März 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> mal ein danke das du hier versucht ein wenig FFXI up to date zu halten
> sowas muss man auch mal sagen ^^




danke, eine wenig Information über den Tellerrand muss eben auch mal sein ^^
Ich hab selbst erst richtig das Interesse an FFXI bekommen, als ich diverse Cutscene-Zusammenschnitte angeguckt habe -> quasi "höh, sowas gibt es in einem mmorpg?" ^^ Mein zweite Äußerung nach ein paar Monaten war dann "heh, ich hab noch fast nix davon gesehen, spiele ich was anderes?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hatten ein paar Onlinekontakte von mir damit angefangen, was vieles einfacher/angenehmer macht ^^
Heutzutage spiel ich aber nur in Schüben, spiele eigentlich lieber Singleplayer-Spiele und Zeit hat man nun mal nicht unendlich ^^


Im April wird wohl wieder so ein Schub kommen, denn Anfang April kommt das neue Content-Update, welches gleichzeitig auch das erste Mini-Addon "A Crystalline Prophecy" für die Käufer freischalten wird.
Dieses kann man ab dem 23. März kaufen (nur online über das FFXI-Startprogramm Playonline), kosten wird es über ein US-Playonline 10$ (und 10&#8364; über die hiesig verkauften Versionen).
Muss sich nun zeigen, ob man hier aber nicht einfach nur für eine erweiterte Questreihe etwas zahlt (keine neuen Gebiete sondern Fokus auf eine neue Story/Zwischensequenzen in den alten). Allerdings wurden dafür auch extra ein neues Entwicklerteam gegründet.
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/addon/


und bisher bekannte Update Inhalte(also unabhängig vom Addon, der übliche gratis Content halt):
- das neue Fields of Valor System wird auch in den Gebieten des 1. Addons verfügbar gemacht, also z.B. im Dschungel, in dem man ja meistens (Level-Synchronisieren) von 25 bis ca. 30 levelt.
Auch in anderen Gebieten (wie East Ronfaure) wird man die Aufgaben annehmen können.
gleiches gilt für die neuen Schatztruhen, die zusätzlich zum Drop erscheinen können.
Zudem wird es zusätzliche Aufgaben geben, z.B. gegen Bossmonster,
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...175/detail.html

- Apropos, neue Notorious Monster werden in den WotG Gebieten eingeführt. Inkl. eigenem Spawn-System via Allied Notes (FFXI verwendet verschiedene Punktsysteme, damit nicht alles Geld-abhängig ist.)
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...196/detail.html

- neue (und scheinbar letzte) Vergrößerung der Itemtasche (via Quest).

- das neue Moblin Maze Mongers System (eigene Dungeons) bekommt ein großes Upgrade

- wie üblich sind schon mal Veränderungen/balancing am Kampfsystem angekündigt (z.B. vielleicht die neuen Beschwörungen für den Summoner?)

- Die Story des letzten Addons wird mit neuen Missionen weitergeführt.

- bestimmte Ausrüstungen wird man nun individuell upgraden können, um ihnen neue Effekte zu geben. Speziell geht es hier um Sachen, die entweder im AH verscheuert werden oder im Moghaus vor sich hin stauben.
Der Knackpunkt ist, nach dem Upgrade ist die Rüstung an den Charakter gebunden und kann nicht verkauft werden.
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...226/detail.html



im Square-Enix Youtube-kanal kann man sich ein Live-"konzert" vom US Fan Festival 08 anschauen bzw. hören.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jze3vRfHzQA...re=channel_page
Einige der FFXI-Musikstücke vorgespielt von einer der Komponisten.


----------



## Curumo (18. März 2009)

das klingt alles wirklich interessant und nach ner Menge Inhalt für ein Miniaddon
In content ist FFXI selten zu schlagen

wobei mich da ein wenig stört das Teil koster 10 $ und in Europa 10€ ? dann bezahlen wir ja deutlich mehr schlieslich ist der Eurostärker.... 

es ist schon ne gute Weile her das ich da mal rein gesheen habe wird echt mal wieder Zeit ...
wobei ist das spiel immer noch nur für vollbildmodus ausgelegt?
das war bei mir zeit jeher immer ein makel....

aber wie gesagt danke für das über den Tellerrand schielen ^^
super ausgearbeitet und wie beim letzten paar malen schon auch gut zusammengestellt


----------



## Solidavius (18. März 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> wobei mich da ein wenig stört das Teil koster 10 $ und in Europa 10&#8364; ? dann bezahlen wir ja deutlich mehr schlieslich ist der Eurostärker....


Ist ja leider gängig &#8364;=$ zu berechnen, auch bei mmorpg Monatsgebühren.
Aber bei FFXI ist es egal, welche Version man besitzt, sind ja die gleichen Server. Daher kann man sich auch die US-Version importieren und fortan alles in $ zahlen ^^
Man kann allerdings nur mit der PAL-Version die Sprache ändern (was mir aber egal ist, da ich nicht mit deutschen Namen spielen würde  ).
Hab damit daher bisher nur je nach Kurs immer 8-10&#8364; als Monatsgebühr gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> es ist schon ne gute Weile her das ich da mal rein gesheen habe wird echt mal wieder Zeit ...
> wobei ist das spiel immer noch nur für vollbildmodus ausgelegt?
> das war bei mir zeit jeher immer ein makel....


Inzwischen darf man einen Fenstermodus aktivieren, damit kann man dann auch nebenher surfen und wird nicht mehr aus dem Spiel geworfen.



übrigens falls das unklar war, die Inhalte oben waren ja nur die bekannten vom dem Update, also für alle bzw. für Besitzer des jeweiligen Addons. Vom Mini-Addon selbst weiß man quasi noch gar nichts, außer den Grundzug der Story und ein paar Rüstungen. Trailer soll bald kommen.
edit: lese gerade, die neuen Rüstungen des Addons sind individuell-upgradbar (2 Atribute von 20), ich denke das System gilt aber trotzdem nicht nur für Rüstungen des Mini-Addons.


----------



## Curumo (19. März 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> Ist ja leider gängig €=$ zu berechnen, auch bei mmorpg Monatsgebühren.
> Aber bei FFXI ist es egal, welche Version man besitzt, sind ja die gleichen Server. Daher kann man sich auch die US-Version importieren und fortan alles in $ zahlen ^^
> Man kann allerdings nur mit der PAL-Version die Sprache ändern (was mir aber egal ist, da ich nicht mit deutschen Namen spielen würde  ).
> Hab damit daher bisher nur je nach Kurs immer 8-10€ als Monatsgebühr gezahlt
> ...



Sowas bietet sich ja immer bei einem solchen Spiel an, trainiert man ein wenig seine Englishkenntnisse. Fürs japanische gibts ja bestimmt noch diesen kelinen Übersetzungstool den ich bis heute für Revolutionär halte ^^



> Inzwischen darf man einen Fenstermodus aktivieren, damit kann man dann auch nebenher surfen und wird nicht mehr aus dem Spiel geworfen.



Früher konnte man da ja so nen kleinen Hack installieren damit es auch ging aber ich erinnere mich noch genau wie es dann mit einmal meine halbe Linkshell gebannt hatte naja... Fenstermodus ist auf jedenfall wichtig ^^



> übrigens falls das unklar war, die Inhalte oben waren ja nur die bekannten vom dem Update, also für alle bzw. für Besitzer des jeweiligen Addons. Vom Mini-Addon selbst weiß man quasi noch gar nichts, außer den Grundzug der Story und ein paar Rüstungen. Trailer soll bald kommen.
> edit: lese gerade, die neuen Rüstungen des Addons sind individuell-upgradbar (2 Atribute von 20), ich denke das System gilt aber trotzdem nicht nur für Rüstungen des Mini-Addons.



Die Inhalte waren ja schon klar aber dass das Miniaddon noch so ein Mysterium ist wusste ich hingegen nicht....naja man will ja nicht immer gleich alles Preis geben vor allem wenne sehr Storylastig ist


----------



## Solidavius (19. März 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> Sowas bietet sich ja immer bei einem solchen Spiel an, trainiert man ein wenig seine Englishkenntnisse. Fürs japanische gibts ja bestimmt noch diesen kelinen Übersetzungstool den ich bis heute für Revolutionär halte ^^



klar, das gibt es noch ^^
Wurde auch für die neuen Sprachen ergänzt. Sprich wenn du die Begriffe/Namen in englisch schreibst, sehen die anderen es in ihrer eingestellten Sprache (englisch, japanisch, französisch oder eben deutsch).



> Früher konnte man da ja so nen kleinen Hack installieren damit es auch ging aber ich erinnere mich noch genau wie es dann mit einmal meine halbe Linkshell gebannt hatte naja... Fenstermodus ist auf jedenfall wichtig ^^


Früher hatte man das mit einem "Windower" gemacht, die sind an sich auch harmlos. Es gibt aber dann Plugins dafür, die gar nicht gerne gesehen sind und wenn es etwas ist, dass auf das Spiel zugreift (und nicht nur passiv Daten ausliest) ist die Gefahr da, dass man einen Bann kassiert.




ein paar Infos gibt es nun zu den neue Nation-quests in der Vergangenheit (für jede der 3 Start-Nationen gibt es im 4. Addon eine Questreihe, man muss mindestens eine immer so weit abschließen wie es geht, um die gemeinsamen Story-Missionen weiter machen zu können)
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...245/detail.html
Diese News gibts übrigens auch immer in deutsch falls sich wer wundert, ich les halt die von der englischen Seite, weil ich sonst mit den übersetzen Begriffen verwirrt werde ^^

Freue mich vor allem auf die Windurst-Quest-Weiterführung, was man vielleicht durch diesen kleinen Fan-Teaser nachvollziehen kann ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxi5jCyK6Eg&fmt=22


----------



## Solidavius (26. März 2009)

Es wird auch für mehrere Jobs (Klassen) Änderungen/Ergänzungen geben.

Vorgestellt wurde nun die Neuerung beim Whitemage, dieser wird nun mächtig gepushed oO 
Hintergrund ist, dass er in Gruppen inzwischen öfters übergangen wurde indem man z.B. einen Scholar eingeladen hat, der andere Vorteile gebracht hat aber eben die normalen Whitemage Aufgaben erfüllen kann.

http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...266/detail.html

neue Job Abilities:
- Afflatus Solace
(Lv40 Ability Delay: 1 min. Duration: 2 hrs.)
While Afflatus Solace is activated, the amount of HP you restore via Cure spells and the job abilities Benediction and Martyr will be recorded up to a limit determined by your character's level.
This accumulated amount will determine the bonus value granted to specific spells.
- Afflatus Misery
(Lv40 Ability Delay: 1 min. Duration: 2 hrs.)
While Afflatus Misery is activated, the most recent damage you sustain will be recorded up to a limit determined by your character's level. This damage amount will determine the bonus value granted to specific spells. Unlike Afflatus Solace, it is non-accumulative and overwriting.

das hat auch Auswirkungen auf bisherige Spells, zudem gibt es neue:
- Cura (Lv40)
- Auspice (Lv55)
- Esuna (Lv61)
- Sacrifice (Lv65)

+ Änderungen bei einigen White Magic Spells



Ich hoffe egoistischerweise sowas kommt auch für den Red Mage, z.B. was damit ich effektiver beim Gegnerkloppen mitmachen darf statt Support-Rolle ^^


----------



## Solidavius (27. März 2009)

SE hat nun einen Trailer zum Miniaddon "A Crystalline Prophecy &#8211; Ode of Life Bestowing" veröffentlicht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3X_ieY-FY0&fmt=18

Voraussichtlicher Release von Addon und Content-Update ist der 8. April.



Außerdem wird es im Mai zum 2. Mal die Mog Bonanza anlässlich des 7. Jahrestages von FFXI geben.
Das ist eine Art ingame Lotterie Event in dem die Glücklichen viel Gil oder diverse seltene Rüstungen gewinnen können.
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/guide/mogbon/index.html


----------



## Louis Hunt (30. März 2009)

diesmal gibt Square Enix infos für den Rotmagier und den Beschwörer bekannt das am 9.04 kommen wird.

*Rotmagier*

_-*Fassung* (Level 50, Nutzungsintervall: 5 Minuten, Dauer des Effekts: 5 Minuten)
Verbessert deine Präzision und verlängert die Wirkungsdauer von auf dich selbst gewirkter weißer und schwarzer Stärkungsmagie. Das Nutzungsintervall von Magie wird jedoch verlängert.

!Achtung:
Für die Dauer des Effekts von &#8222;Fassung&#8220; sind die Wartezeit bis zum erneuten Sprechen aller Magien (Lieder und Ninjutsu eingeschlossen) verlängert.

- Zaubersprüche, die Attacken zusätzlichen Elementar-Schaden verleihen
Feuer ++ (Level 58&#65289;/ Blitz ++ &#65288;Level 56&#65289;/ Wind ++ &#65288;Level 54&#65289;/ Stein ++ &#65288;Level 52&#65289;/ Donner ++ &#65288;Level 50&#65289;/ Wasser ++ &#65288;Level 60&#65289;_

*Beschwörer*
_
-Der Wirkungbereich für die Stärkungen und Heilungen durch &#8222;Blutsbund: Hilfe&#8221; wird auf den gleichen Wirkungsbereich wie den der Weißmagie &#8222;Schutzra&#8220; erweitert.

-Der Effekt &#8222;Hastga&#8220; durch die Job-Fähigkeit &#8222;Blutsbund: Hilfe&#8220; wird angepasst, so dass er ebenso wie die Weißmagie &#8222;Hast&#8220; den Effekt von &#8222;Gemach&#8220; überschreiben wird.

-Der Schaden für die Effekte von &#8222;Meteorschlag&#8220;, &#8222;Geo-Stoß&#8220;, &#8222;Windklinge&#8220;, &#8222;Wasserfall&#8220;, &#8222;Himmelsschlag&#8220; und &#8222;Gewitter&#8220; durch die Job-Fähigkeit &#8222;Blutsbund:Rache&#8220; wird erhöht. Ferner wird der Schaden in Abhängigkeit von TP angepasst._

Habe das gefühl, dass Morgen noch weitere Infos über weitere Job-Anpassungen erscheinen werden.

Quelle: playonline.com


----------



## Solidavius (30. März 2009)

Louis schrieb:


> Habe das gefühl, dass Morgen noch weitere Infos über weitere Job-Anpassungen erscheinen werden.



also sollte es noch weitere Job-Anpassungen mit diesem Update geben, dann werden sie nicht mehr vorher beschrieben.
"In this *second half* of the announcement on job adjustments"
hier auch noch mal der Link in englisch
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/topics/ff11u...299/detail.html

Edit: In den anderen Sprachen/japanisch scheint das mit der 2. Hälfte nicht zu stehen, also könnte doch noch etwas kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





beim SMN klingt es eher nach einem Fix ^^, Hastega ist eigentlich eh ein höherer Spell als Slow.
Aber es steht ja quasi schon fest, dass der Summoner neue Avatare bekommen wird. Nur ist die Frage wann.


Die Neuerungen beim Red Mage müssen sich erst in ihrer Effizienz beweisen, ich bin aber schon sehr gespannt. Muss man halt sehen wie stark die Beeinflussungen genau sind, also wie viel zusätzlicher Schaden von den Waffenverzauberungen etc.
bin ja schon froh, dass es überhaupt Ergänzungen für den Red Mage gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die Klasse war halt nie gimped, in Anwendungsmöglichkeiten beschränkt oder unbeliebt in Gruppen. Daher schön, dass trotzdem etwas kommt ^^


----------



## Solidavius (29. Juni 2009)

Die Seite für das 2. Story-Miniaddon ist da, inkl. Screenshots etc.
http://www.playonline.com/ff11us/addon/

diesmal mehr auf der humoristischen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




allein schon wegen Moogle-Pimp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Goblin-Gläubiger, Mithra-Ganovin Nanaa Mihgo und verfluchtes Mog(Spuk)haus kann man auch schon entdecken ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (18. Juli 2009)

hallo, 

ich hab vor ner weile mit wow aufgehoert ... nun spiel ich ein wenig war.. aber irgendwie macht es mich auch grad net wirklich gluecklich <.< 

vor langer zeit hab ich sehr viel und erfolgreich FFXI gespielt (erst bissi jap beta und dann aktiv nach dem US Release bis ToAU gespielt) und nach dem ich grad mal wieder den Trailer von FFXIV angeschaut habe, hab ich irgendwie grad wieder lust mal ein wenig zu spielen.. doch frag ich mich, lohnt es sich noch mal anzufangen? den alten acc hab ich leider nicht mehr... 

danke

btw wie sieht es mit den ganzen addons aus? wie gesagt bis ToAU hab ich alles, nur die ganzen kleinen nimmer .. und ka glaub, da kam auch nochmal ein grosses addon)


----------



## Solidavius (18. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab vor ner weile mit wow aufgehoert ... nun spiel ich ein wenig war.. aber irgendwie macht es mich auch grad net wirklich gluecklich <.<
> 
> ...




hast du die account Daten gar nicht mehr? Eventuell könnte man ja sonst reaktivieren wenn du nicht selbst den Chara gelöscht hast.

Weiß nicht wie man definieren sollte, ob sich ein erneuter Neuanfang lohnt. Ich kann dir aber z.B. sagen, dass du zum einen in der Party mit LevelSync und Boni etwas schneller und lockerer leveln kannst als früher. Zudem hast du die Wahl mit quasi jedem Job auch solo zu leveln, unterstützt von speziell dafür gedachten Miniquests und Boni (für Punkte kaufbares Reraise etc.). Ab ca. Lv 50/60 kann man im 4. Addon auch Campaign machen, ständig verfügbare Mini-Besieged.
Party-Leveln ist immer noch am effektivsten, aber dank den Änderungen kann man aber halt auch alleine recht effektiv was machen und quasi ohne Wartezeiten.
Da du vermutlich in etwa weißt was du zu tun hast (Airship-Pass besorgen via Story-Missionen, Chocobo etc.).
Reisemöglichkeiten hast du auch mehr, vor allem die Outpost-Warps bekamen Levelanpassungen wodurch du z.B. in Dunes und Heimatstadt hin und her warpen kannst, wenn einmal freigeschaltet.

Es gab schon noch ein weiteres großes Addon, "Wings of the Goddess" für welches im Moment auch der meiste Content in den Patches kommt.
Das würde ich nicht als "Pflicht"addon wie ToAU einstufen (zumindest im Moment), aber es hat tolle Handlungstränge und mit die besten Cutscenes im Spiel, wegen Campaign und ein paar Reisemöglichkeiten hat es auch so seine Vorteile.

Die Miniaddons sind reine Story-Missionen ohne neue Gebiete und halt nettem Equip als Belohnung, daher nicht nötig.


Im Prinzip könnte man aber sagen, dass FFXI sich ganz schön gewandelt hat, seit du aufgehört hast. Der Einstieg ist leichter (sogar nun ein kleines Tutorial ^^), RMT u.ä. wird hart bekämpft (wodurch die Wirtschaft wieder bei "normalen" Preisen ist) und es wurde halt ne Menge an Kram eingebaut, denn man nebenher machen kann (Chocobo-Zucht/Rennen, Pankreation, eigene Dungeons "bauen" usw.) sowie andere kleine Kniffe, die das ganze komfortabler machen (eigener Fenstermodus, mehr Macros, leicht höhere Droprates für Relic-Rüstungen etc.).
Gleichzeitig hat man aber die Balance gehalten, so dass es immer noch sehr anspruchsvoll ist, eine gute Community vorhanden ist und man für spätere Missionen immer noch Gruppen braucht usw.


Wenn es rein darum geht ob es noch genug gespielt wird wegen den Neuanfangen: WoW-extrem beiseite ist es immer noch eines der Spielerstärksten MMORPGs auf dem Markt (weit mehr als z.B. Everquest 2 und ähnliche bekannte Titel), scheinbar sogar leicht wachsend im Moment.


Im Zweifelsfall kannst du dich so auch optisch an die FF14 Rassen wieder gewöhnen, die ja in leicht veränderter Form (und ggf. einer neuen?) wieder auftreten werden. Vielleicht darf man sogar seinen Nick aus FFXI in FFIV übernehmen.


----------



## Ceilyn (18. Juli 2009)

Danke fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab die daten rein gar nicht mehr und so ist mein lvl 75 RDM / BLM + WHM etc. auch weg .. leider.. ist ne lange geschichte, aber eigentlich auch recht egal, weil ich hier noch drei packungen FFXI - Deutsche Ausgabe 2007 zu stehen hab xD (war mal fuer FFXI im Fan - Community - Bereich taetig und hab die geschenkt bekommen ^.^) 

was ich noch in etwa zu tun hab weiss ich so grob noch auswendig.. lvl 18 subjob, den dann lvln, dann chocobo reiten in jueno .. dann kazham (oder so aehnlich *hust) airship.. dann normalen airship pass und so weiter.. irgendwie so ging es und war es xD 

wie sieht es mit dem wieder einstieg? sind die startgebiete immer noch "etwas" voll, so dass man gruppen finden koennte zum spielen?
welchen server wuerde sich lohnen? frueher waren ja ragnarok und odin die "in" server.. ich war eigentlich die meiste zeit auf cerberus aktiv... 

ja, ich hab schon gesehen humes, elvaans, mithras und galkas hab ich im video gesehen xD tarutarus kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern (oder will ich das vll gar net?! :> )


----------



## Solidavius (19. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit dem wieder einstieg? sind die startgebiete immer noch "etwas" voll, so dass man gruppen finden koennte zum spielen?
> welchen server wuerde sich lohnen? frueher waren ja ragnarok und odin die "in" server.. ich war eigentlich die meiste zeit auf cerberus aktiv...



Ja, die Startgebiete bzw. die ersten Party-Gebiete wie Dunes sind noch ganz gut besucht (kommt ja auch immer auf die Tageszeit an). Wegen der neuen Level-Synchronisation treiben sich auch viele Levelbereiche dort herum zum leveln.

Server gibt es keine sehr großen Unterschiede, es gibt ein paar bei denen weniger los ist und Server wie Bahamut und Odin, die etwas zu voll sein sollen.

Taru Tarus kann man bei FFIV übrigens im Logo und im Artwork entdeckt ^^


----------



## Ceilyn (19. Juli 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich es ja erst ab di oder mi installieren, doch dank meiner ungeduld patche ich nun noch gute 90 min und dann kann ich spielen.
ich hoffe mal, dass ich schnell anschluss an einer netten community finde.. wenn moeglich eu-ler oder deutsche.. welchen server ich nehme, weiss ich noch nicht so genau. 


danke ^^

Edit:
also .. eigentlich wollte ich auf Odin, aber irgendwie konnte ich diesen nicht auswaehlen <.<  daher bin ich wieder mal auf cerberus gelandet xD 
das tutorial hab ich aber bisher nicht gesehen im spiel O.o


----------



## Solidavius (20. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich es ja erst ab di oder mi installieren, doch dank meiner ungeduld patche ich nun noch gute 90 min und dann kann ich spielen.
> ich hoffe mal, dass ich schnell anschluss an einer netten community finde.. wenn moeglich eu-ler oder deutsche.. welchen server ich nehme, weiss ich noch nicht so genau.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Odin kannst du glaube ich nicht direkt (ohne goldpass etc.) auswählen, weil er eben etwas voll ist. Von Odin&Bahamut kamen schon ein paar Leute zu uns auf Asura deswegen (wobei Asura nicht gerade die kleinste Population hat ^^).


wenn du schnell eine LS willst, kannst du ja erstmal einfach fragen bzw. spätestens in Jeuno wird ja immer mal nach neuen Mitgliedern geshoutet. In der Suche kannst du - wenn die Leute es eingestellt haben - die Sprachen sehen die sie sprechen (E, G, J, F), falls du gezielt Ausschau nach deutschen halten willst.


Das "Tutorial" kenn ich selbst nicht (nur für ganz neue Accounts), aber das sollten so kleine Miniquests am Anfang sein, die einem ein wenig die Spielmechanik näher bringen (und Sachen wie Reraise-ring einbringen).


----------



## Ceilyn (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab in San d'Oria schon rumgefragt nach nem LS aber irgendwie hat nie einer geantwortet ... 
irgendwie wars da auch den tag, an dem ich on war, erschreckend leer gewesen. naja mal schauen, bin erst noch lvl 4 xD konnte nur Sonntag abend bissi spielen.. vll spring ich auch noch woanders hin. ^^ 
Das mit den Sprachen kenn ich noch von frueher, die uebersetzungen auch noch xD  


Der account ist ja ein komplett neuer. ich hab ja neue keys eingegeben und acc erstellt. aber einen Tutorial hatte ich nicht gehabt :/ auch keinen ring.. komisch ; ;


----------



## Solidavius (22. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> Ich hab in San d'Oria schon rumgefragt nach nem LS aber irgendwie hat nie einer geantwortet ...
> irgendwie wars da auch den tag, an dem ich on war, erschreckend leer gewesen. naja mal schauen, bin erst noch lvl 4 xD konnte nur Sonntag abend bissi spielen.. vll spring ich auch noch woanders hin. ^^
> Das mit den Sprachen kenn ich noch von frueher, die uebersetzungen auch noch xD
> 
> ...




kommt natürlich immer auf den Server/Uhrzeit an, bei mir in Windy ist es mal leer bis voll ^^

also laut dem hier:
http://wiki.ffxiclopedia.org/wiki/Tutorial_NPC
sollte der dich eigentlich anquatschen bevor du zum 1. Mal die Stadt verlässt ^^
Falls du ihn abgewürgt hast, steht da aber ja seine Position.


----------



## Ceilyn (22. Juli 2009)

Ja, dass ist mir klar, aber irgendwie waren die 5 leute die ich in der Stadt gesehen habe doch schon echt wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verkaeufer gabs nur ne handvoll o.o 
stehen wahrscheinlich alle woanders rum ... 

mhm.. kann gut sein, dass ich es bei der dame abgebrochen habe xD 
Muss ich heute abend oder so gleich ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (22. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> verkaeufer gabs nur ne handvoll o.o
> stehen wahrscheinlich alle woanders rum ...



das hat sich glaube ich glaube ich wirklich verändert, früher gab es mehr Basare und das AH in den Startstädten wurde stärker genutzt (aber auch da natürlich eher für Anfänger/quest Sachen).

nach Jeuno sind viele vor allem in Whitegate anzutreffen (Jeuno und Whitegate greifen beide auf das gleiche AH zu), durch die direkt-Teleports hat sich es wieder mehr auf die Städte verteilt (ich hab z.B. auch Windurst als Homepoint).

Basare sind übrigens sowieso hauptsächlich außen von Jeuno Lower anzutreffen auf dem "Schwarzmarkt" (keine Steuern ^^)


----------



## Ceilyn (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal zu asura ruebergewechselt. konnte aber heute auch noch nicht lange spielen.. nur wieder bis lvl 3 xD 
mal schauen, auf jeden fall habe ich da schon mehr spieler heute gesehen als auf cerber die zwei tage ^^
Ceilyn heisst mein handle wenn du mich mal adden magst.


----------



## Solidavius (15. November 2009)

Inhalt des November Content Update:
http://www.playonline.com/pcd/verup/ff11us...055/detail.html

ein 2. Update im November bringt dann noch die neuen Systeme Evolith (manuelles Slot-Upgrade für Waffen/Rüstungen) und Synergy (Gruppen-Crafting, insbesondere für das Evolith System)


Mit dem November Update wurde auch das dritte käuflich zu erwerbende Story-Szenario "A Shantotto Ascension" freigeschaltet, welches auch einen neuen Trailer hat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHuR_jXS9Wc&fmt=18



Außerdem veröffentlichte SE nun die *Final Fantasy XI:The Ultimate Collection* ("Premium Edition" in deutsch).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die US-Version ist in englisch und wird für PC&Xbox360 für 20$ verkauft (und man bezahlt ab dem 2. Monat dann auch nur 12,95$ trotz gleicher Server ^^).
http://www.finalfantasyxi.com/
Die PAL-Version ist in englisch, französisch und deutsch und kostet 20€ (und eben 12,95€ ab dem 2. Monat), ist aber bisher nur als Download verfügbar (daher noch nicht für die Xbox360 sondern nur PC).
http://www.ff11europe.com/index_de.html

Inhalt der Ultimate Collection:
- Grundspiel
- alle 4 (bisherigen) Addons
- alle 3 (bisherigen) Zusatzszenarien inkl. dem Bonus-Item wenn man alle 3 kauft

einen neuen Trailer gibt es auch dafür:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7hHZ_57yxI&fmt=18

Eben mit einem Schlag (und ziemlich günstig) die ganze FFXI Welt, wer also für die nächsten Monate/Jahre nix zu tun hat...  (wirklich alle Geschichten/Handlungsstränge/Cutscenes etc. zu erleben ist ne kleine Lebensaufgabe ^^, eigentlich fast schon schade da so die meisten FF-Fans wohl nie die Story von FFXI erleben werden obgleich sie doch in ihrer Gesamtheit jede der offline Teile in den Schatten stellt ^^ Immerhin gibt es aber ja vieles auf youtube)


----------



## Ssu (18. November 2009)

Irgendwie kommt langsam der Drang wieder meine Mithra auszupacken. D:
Spielst du eigentlich noch Solidavius? Hab dich ewig nicht mehr online gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (18. November 2009)

Ssu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt langsam der Drang wieder meine Mithra auszupacken. D:
> Spielst du eigentlich noch Solidavius? Hab dich ewig nicht mehr online gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab leider kaum noch Zeit, war dann die letzten Monate nur sporadisch online :/
Ich muss doch aber noch einige der Handlungstränge durchspielen grrr ^^


----------



## Ssu (19. November 2009)

Solidavius schrieb:


> hab leider kaum noch Zeit, war dann die letzten Monate nur sporadisch online :/
> Ich muss doch aber noch einige der Handlungstränge durchspielen grrr ^^



Kenn ich. :/
Und ja.. da warten auch noch einige Storylines auf mich. =)


----------



## Louis Hunt (5. Januar 2010)

hi, hab mir mal die 14tage test version runtergeladen, suche eine LS, Server ist generell egal da ich noch updates runterladen muss.


----------



## Ssu (7. Januar 2010)

Louis schrieb:


> hi, hab mir mal die 14tage test version runtergeladen, suche eine LS, Server ist generell egal da ich noch updates runterladen muss.



www.chuusei.com auf dem Server Asura sucht immer neue Leute.


----------



## Louis Hunt (28. Februar 2010)

Heute morgen wurde bekannt geben, was sich im März Update ändern und hinzugefügt wird. Auch über die Zukunft von Final Fantasy XI wurde bekannt geben.


Zum März Update:
*Werden neue "Flügel der Göttin" Mission hinzugefügt.
*New Kampage Elemente wie
- Neue Medaillen
- Neue Kampagnen-Operationen
- Die Öffnung des Zvahl-Schloss
- Neue Belohnungen
*Klassen Änderung


Bestienbändiger
-Die Hoche Qualitäts Items die man für "Bestie rufen" braucht werden extra Rezepte hinzugefügt.
- Ein Teil der Materialten für die Herstellung der neuen Rezepte werden leichter zugänglich gemacht.


Beschwörer
Neue Avatare werden hinzugefügt, die sich allerding nur im "Astralstorm" rufen lassen.

Avatar "Alexander"
Besitz die Fähigkeit "Perfekte Abwehr" reduziert den Schaden an Gruppenmitglieder und schütz sie vor negativ Statuseffekten.
- Die Menge des reduzierten Schaden und Wiederstängen werden vom Rest der MP des Beschwörer bestimmt.

Avatar "Odin"
Besitz die Fähkigkeit "Eisenbrecher" und besiegt alle Gegner in einem Wirkungsbereich.
- Ist der Gegner ein NM (Berüchtiges Monster) dann wird es nur Schaden hinzugefügt.
-Die Präzision und der Schaden hängt von der Rest der MP vom Beschwörer.
-Je mehr Monster im Wirkungsbereich sind, desto geringer wird die Präzision.


Puppenmeister
Statuswerte von Harlekin- und Valpredge-Rumpf und einige Zubehörteile werden so angepasst das die Puppe nicht mehr so schnell kaputt geht.
- Fauskampf vom Puppenmeister wird von C auf A angehoben.

*Aufnahme in den „Geheimbund der Mogluminati"
Der Geheimbund der Mogluminati ist eine bislang im Verborgenen agierende Verbindung, die schon bald Aufträge für alle Spieler bereithalten wird, die einen Mindestlevel von 75 haben.

*Zukunft (weitere Updates in diesem Jahr)
Es werden 3 Updates kommen um Addon Trilogie von "Abyssea"

Bei Abyssea handelt es sich um eine Parallelwelt Vana'diels, in der neben bereits bekannten Monstern, die jedoch neue Fähigkeiten und mehr Stärke besitzen, Monster hohen Levels in bisher ungekannter Stärke und noch nie gesehenen Formen ihr Unwesen treiben.

Juni: Verbotene Welt Abyssea
September: Irrgärten Abyssea
Dezember: Im Herzen Abyssea

In den 3 Addons soll folgendes verändert werden.
-Level Cap auf 99
-Neue Rezepte
-Klassenänderung
-Mog Zock
-Neue NMs und HNMs
-Abschaffung von Level Cap in den Promathia Gebieten
-MMM werden hinzugefügt (ka was das ist)
-Weg des Echos
-Geheimbund der Mogluminati


----------



## Louis Hunt (28. Februar 2010)

sorry doppel post aber noch paar kleine news sind vom Twitter account [twitter]VanaFest2010_DE[/twitter] reingekommen.




> SAM: Überlegung, Sekkanoki früher verfügber zu machen, um SAM-Neben-Job zu erleichtern. Vielleicht auch noch eine neue Fähigkeit?






> WAR: Bekommt eventuell eine Fähigkeit zum kurzfristigen Tanken durch Erhöhung der Verletzbarkeit in Gruppen.






> WHM: Möglicher Erhalt von neuen Zaubern im Bereich "Göttliche Magie" und "Heilungsmagie" und vermehrte Nutzung von "Göttlicher Magie"






> THF: Verbesserung von "Schatzjäger" und eine neue Diebstahl-Fähigkeit möglicherweise verfügbar.






> Überlegung, den Glücksfaktor beim COR zu erhöhen, indem XI zu einer magischen Zahl gemacht wird, die den Wurf-Effekte verstärkt.






> DNC: Tänzer erhalten evt. mehr Methoden für TP-Wiederherstellung und die Möglichkeit, Waltzer auf Nicht-Gruppenmitglieder zu wirken.






> BLM: Gleichzeitig mit dem Verzicht auf das Levelcap ist die Zeit für die BLMs vielleicht reif zum Lernen von… METEOR!


----------



## moehrewinger (15. März 2010)

Ähm, ich hab da mal eher ne technische Frage. Hab mir die Testversion vom offiziellen Link (fileplanet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) runtergeladen, jetzt macht mir Kaspersky stress, welcher die Autorun als Trojaner permanent in die Quarantäne schickt. Meine Frage is bloß, ob jemand schon ein gleiches oder ähnliches Problem mit FFXI hatte oder tu ich den ollen Kasper unrecht und da ist doch was faul.


----------



## soefsn (15. März 2010)

Das Spiel gibt es derzeit noch im Weekend Deadl bzw Publisher Deal bei Steam für gerade mal 9,99€. Das einzige was mich an diesen Spiel richtig stört ist die Steuerung. So eine scheiss Steuerung ist mir echt selten untergekommen.


----------



## Louis Hunt (15. März 2010)

soefsn schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt es derzeit noch im Weekend Deadl bzw Publisher Deal bei Steam für gerade mal 9,99€. Das einzige was mich an diesen Spiel richtig stört ist die Steuerung. So eine scheiss Steuerung ist mir echt selten untergekommen.



Du solltes auf jedenfall mit einem Controller spielen. Fals du keinen hast. dann nur mit Tastatur ohne Maus. also mit WASD dein char steuern TAB zum anvisieren und die Pfeiltasten für die Kamera Steuerung.


----------



## Ssu (16. März 2010)

soefsn schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt es derzeit noch im Weekend Deadl bzw Publisher Deal bei Steam für gerade mal 9,99€. Das einzige was mich an diesen Spiel richtig stört ist die Steuerung. So eine scheiss Steuerung ist mir echt selten untergekommen.



Ich find die Steuerung recht angenehm. o.o
Mit Tastertur oder Controller.. mit Maus sollte mans lieber nicht versuchen. ^^;


----------

